# show us your vintage road bikes



## alecstilleyedye (21 Nov 2011)

as the title suggests, nowt later than 1990…

my '51 claud butler olympic sprint






1958 carlton (frame only, rest is a motley collection of modern bits)






1985 Elswick Ascot (for the wife)






my daughter's '80s raleigh rhapsody (pretty bike for pretty girl)


----------



## mickle (21 Nov 2011)

Your CB is a gem. I had a CB '52 Shortbase tandem once - which if I still had it would be twice as old now. Which is sobering.


----------



## porteous (22 Nov 2011)

Wow! A Vintage Bike section!!!!! Drool!!!!!







A recreation of my childhood bike, a 56 Rudge Pathfinder. All original or NOS parts with the addition of an updated crank set and stem. SA 4 speed.






Another Pathfinder, Lenton MkIII, about 1962, found as a frame on E-Bay. Now an 8 speed Cyclo with a front suicide change. Rides very very nicely.













As brought home

A 1948 Rudge Aero Clubman. Almost totally original, bought from a gentleman in Bexley Heath as a "spares or repair". The first bike I completely restored. Now finished with a green Carradice ziproll.A really nice light bike and a joy to ride.






A 1970s or 80s Raleigh mixte rebuilt with flat bars for my daughter.






My weekend bike, a 1990 Raleigh Royal bought from a group member, a really classy ride!






My wife's Raleigh Richmond, built in the late 80s (?) by Carlton. I am NOT allowed to mention a more sensible seat or putting drops on!


----------



## yello (22 Nov 2011)

Raleigh Competition... maybe late 70s or early 80s. Reynolds 531. Weinmann levers and brakes. Sachs-Mallard hubs and Mavic 192 rims. Stronglight cranks, Suntour front mech and Shimano RX100 rear.

Bar tape and saddle since changed!


----------



## pubrunner (22 Nov 2011)

That '51 Claud is a beauty !

Something like that might well be my next project; but first, I need to make my collection smaller.

I like the Rudge bikes too ! - My very first bike was a Rudge Clubman. 

Looking at these pics - am I the only one who feels quite old ?  Remembering the bikes from childhood ?


----------



## tyred (22 Nov 2011)

1977 Carlton fixed gear:



Carlton NCR 92 by braveheart1979, on Flickr

1975 Viscount Aerospace:



Whitepark Bay, Antrim coast road by braveheart1979, on Flickr

197? Viking Superstar - currently awaiting mechanical overhaul:



Viking Superstar  by braveheart1979, on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/29091369@N07/6297742731/

1974 Peugeot UO-8 - my touring bike:



River Finn - Liscooley Bridge by braveheart1979, on Flickr

198? Peugeot Pantera:

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/29091369@N07/6095556621/]


Peugoet Pantera by braveheart1979, on Flickr[/URL]

My "new" winter fixed gear bike:



Classic Luxus Racer by braveheart1979, on Flickr


----------



## alecstilleyedye (22 Nov 2011)

some lovely bikes there folks, keep 'em coming…


----------



## jonsidneyb (22 Nov 2011)

I love old lugged steel.


----------



## porteous (22 Nov 2011)

I really like the UO-8 Braveheart


----------



## fossyant (22 Nov 2011)

Tada....


----------



## fossyant (22 Nov 2011)

Phew - mine just make the 1990 ! (MTB might be 91 or 92)


----------



## benb (22 Nov 2011)




----------



## tyred (22 Nov 2011)

benb said:


>


 Puncture proof tyres?


----------



## tyred (22 Nov 2011)

porteous said:


> I really like the UO-8 Braveheart


 
It's not bad but the frame could do with a respray and the galvanised steel mudgaurds (appologies to the weight weenie Gods!) are starting to show a little rust.

I like this frame a lot. It's not that light but gives a comfortable ride and has the makings of a really good touring bike imo as the long wheel base gives a stable ride and plenty of room for panniers. The front fork has mounting points for a front rack which may come in handy if I decide to do some proper touring on it in the future. The Mafac brakes are seriously powerful, even on the chrome rim, now that I've worked out how to set them up properly.


----------



## stevevw (22 Nov 2011)

Great to see a Classic and Vintage section.

I have loads of projects on the go and will post on here when each is finished. here is a couple from a while back.


----------



## tyred (22 Nov 2011)

Two beautiful Raleighs there, Steve.


----------



## uphillstruggler (24 Nov 2011)

i have been looking for a steel framed cheapie to use on my turbo trainer and have just been given this by a good mate.

Having riden it, i will end up using it for relaxed road rides of a shorter distance too.

its a Falcon with 501 tubing, unsure of the year so anyone with any info, it would be appriciated. not too sure that it fits in here but hay ho.

i have replaced the tyres, re-wrapped the bars over the original tape (couldnt bring myself to take the original tape off as yet) and am planning to find a more fitting chainset (it has a mountain bike triple at the moment - came with it!).

i will ride it for a while and may, once i am convinced, convert it to a single speed or Fixed...


----------



## alecstilleyedye (24 Nov 2011)

i'd avoid steel for the turbo as the saline sweat from you will corrode without draping towels over the top tube. get a cheapo alu frame instead…


----------



## uphillstruggler (24 Nov 2011)

Thanks for that, but i dont think i can justify another bike just yet...

by the way, that Claud Butler is lovely


----------



## GordonB (24 Nov 2011)

I have, I think, 12 vintage or near vintage bikes as follows. The number tends to change regularly as I go n+1 but I really do need to sell a couple soon. Don't have piccies of them all, some of my faves below, especially the Olmo which is my best dry days only bike.
Mecacycle Turbo
Olmo prototype with fluted tubing (groupset now changed to full Campag 8 speed Ergos shifting on a 7 speed Shimano cassette to avoid having to cold set the rear forks)
Olmo Competition
Olmo Giro (frame on the way as I type!)
Vitus 979 full Campag Veloce
Vitus 979 Shimano 105
Vitus 787
Bill Nickson Reynolds 531 Designer Select
Nigel Dean Reynolds 653
Lemond Nevada City
Fondriest Megacarb
Sirius Micro LowPro timetrial bike (the photo shows it before it was completed, seatpost now a couple of inches shorter and it has some nice reverse brake levers on the bullhorn bars)


----------



## biggs682 (26 Nov 2011)

these are real bikes and put my collection to shame


----------



## Spokesmann (26 Nov 2011)

Carltons only...

1964 Flyer





1958 Constellation





1970 Corsa





1975 Criterium





1975 Corsa





1972 Continental





1975 Corsa





1975 Criterium


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Nov 2011)

All these bikes are rubbish, please drop them off at mine and I'll dispose of them for you, I'll make it gratis as a favour especially any that have a 22 - 23" frame size.


----------



## Spokesmann (27 Nov 2011)

I forgot my other Criterium:





1975 Vintage too.


----------



## Spokesmann (27 Nov 2011)

Do these count too?


----------



## Wobbly John (28 Nov 2011)

1937 Raleigh Tandem:


----------



## porteous (29 Nov 2011)

I DO like that! I wish 'er indoors would let me get one!


----------



## rich p (29 Nov 2011)

I'm in the process of tarting this one up a bit, but not too much. It came from Nelson Cycles, West Wickham in the 60's I think. My son's girlfriend's grandfather had it from new and passed away recently. It was kept inside and unused for at least the last 20 years of it's life.


----------



## pubrunner (30 Nov 2011)

porteous said:


> I DO like that! I wish 'er indoors would let me get one!


 
Do what I did; buy one anyway and hide it away somewhere to be discovered (by 'er indoors) at some future date.

After a few weeks, she'll probably be talking to you again.


----------



## al-fresco (30 Nov 2011)

pubrunner said:


> Do what I did; buy one anyway and hide it away somewhere to be discovered (by 'er indoors) at some future date.
> 
> After a few weeks, she'll probably be talking to you again.


 
My tactic is equally deceitful but more direct - I get it home and give a cheery shout of "Darling, come and look what I've just won in a raffle!!!" - that way I get to play with it right away.

(Funnily enough my wife seems to be winning a lot of raffles involving sewing machines and material just lately  )


----------



## Smut Pedaller (30 Nov 2011)

Here's my randonneur bike, it's an Australian frame from '82, by brand called Airlite. Dura Ace EX, Stronglight cranks and some other goodies. More info on my blog http://smutpedaller.blogspot.com/2011/01/mr-ramen-part-4-dura-ace-goodness.html


----------



## HovR (30 Nov 2011)

Dawes Echelon. I think it's around 1980's ish, but am unsure. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## youngoldbloke (2 Dec 2011)

Not mine, but certainly vintage .....


----------



## velovoice (2 Dec 2011)

Three of my four Puchs:

1950s (?) Puch Rugby Sport





1975 Puch Touring




1979 Puch Princess (just about to go back to drop bars on this one)


----------



## bobg (3 Dec 2011)

My two pennorth. Sorry, they're on Fickr.. couldn't get them onto here. Some are poor specimins but I still love them
4 of these are no longer with me 
Great to see this new forum

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dawes531/sets/72157628259838107/with/6446620601/


----------



## normgow (5 Dec 2011)

1969 Kenistons


----------



## clarion (6 Dec 2011)

OK, some of ours (not sure I've got photos of all of them)

My partner's 1951 Rudge Pathfinder (I bought it for me, but it's too small)





My 1980 Woodrup Giro. Very modern in styling (vertical dropouts etc). I changed it over from Campag Record, which was pretty, but not practical (and noisy, besides) to Shimano 600 Arabesque, which is just lovely





My 1971 Dawes Galaxy. It says it's a Super Galaxy, but I'm not sure they were produced that early, and some of the decals are replacements. Rides sweetly, and my top speed this year is on this machine, surprisingly.





My son's 1981 Carlton ?Corsa. Last year of proper Carltons, I believe, and one year younger than my Woodrup. I bought it already converted to fixed, as it was so like the bike that got me hooked on cycling back in the 80s, right down to that wrapround seatstay. It was my bike, but I gave it to my son, and, though it's twice his age, he always wants to ride this one.





It deserves two pics





I don't seem to have a good photo of my son's 80s Galaxy, but here's a detail:


----------



## ianrauk (6 Dec 2011)

there's some absolutely gorgeous bikes in this thread.


----------



## stedlocks (11 Dec 2011)

I'll get a couple of mine on later......some wonderful steel here!


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Dec 2011)

Spokesmann said:


> Do these count too?


Sorry, no BSOs'


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Dec 2011)

youngoldbloke said:


> Not mine, but certainly vintage .....
> View attachment 5193


 
I'd probably put a bit of air in those tyres, apart from that it's good to go!


----------



## Spokesmann (12 Dec 2011)

Smokin Joe said:


> Sorry, no BSOs'


BSOs??


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Dec 2011)

Spokesmann said:


> BSOs??


Bicycle Shaped Object.


----------



## stedlocks (14 Dec 2011)

1979 Neil Orrell Tourer





1979 Hetchins Magnum Bonum






I have more..... ;o)


----------



## tyred (14 Dec 2011)

stedlocks said:


> 1979 Neil Orrell Tourer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I like


----------



## raindog (15 Dec 2011)

Does this count as vintage? My 1980s Faggin (pronounced Fajean) Columbus with Colnago fork. All Campag with Campag/Mavic Open Pro wheels. Weighs about 9.8 kilos, so takes a bit of lugging up hills, but rides nice. Took the photo this afternoon when I got to the top of my "training hill".


----------



## Chris-H (15 Dec 2011)

raindog said:


> Does this count as vintage? My 1980s Faggin (pronounced Fajean) Columbus with Colnago fork.All Campag with Campag/Mavic Open Pro wheels. Weighs about 9.8 kilos, so takes a bit of lugging up hills, but rides nice. Took the photo this afternoon when I got to the top of my "training hill".
> 
> View attachment 5562


This has to be my favourite so far,theres some great looking bikes in this thread and all of them a true credit to their owners but this one stands out for me,a lovely looking bike mate i'm very envious


----------



## BigonaBianchi (15 Dec 2011)

Lovely bike but I'm not sure i'd want to be riding a bike called Faggin around brighton


----------



## raindog (16 Dec 2011)

Chris-H said:


> This has to be my favourite so far,theres some great looking bikes in this thread and all of them a true credit to their owners but this one stands out for me,a lovely looking bike mate i'm very envious


cheers Chris


----------



## raindog (16 Dec 2011)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Lovely bike but I'm not sure i'd want to be riding a bike called Faggin around brighton


Now you mention it, neither would I


----------



## raindog (16 Dec 2011)

For anyone interested, here's some history of Faggin I've garnered from various sources on the internet......

"Leandro Faggin - 1933-1970 - was an Italian track rider. He got olympic gold in Melbourn 1956 for the flying kilometre and the team pursuit, and was three times world individual pursuit champion".
"Faggin was one of the finest bikes from the Venetian area of Italy. Other great bikes from this region are Basso and Bataglin. All three were absolutely marvelous bikes though they didn't have the reputation of the Colnagos, Masis or De Rosas from Lombardy. Having ridden them all and owned most of these manufacturers I can tell you that the Faggin and the Basso are the best bikes I've ridden bar none."
" I worked for Torelli imports in the mid 80s. We brought in hundreds of Faggins. They were very nice racing bikes hand built by the family in Italy. Bill, owner of Torelli, showed me photos of the Faggin shop. There were two daughters and a son who worked on cutting, mitering, and brazing the frames. The old man, a former pro racer I believe, oversaw everything and did some of the work himself too. The mother cooked and cared for the crew".

they still make steel frames and - this is new for me - now have a website
http://www.fagginbikes.com/


----------



## rich p (16 Dec 2011)

An interesting read raindog - thanks. They say they make carbon frames too which is unusual.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (16 Dec 2011)

rich p said:


> An interesting read raindog - thanks. They say they make carbon frames too which is unusual.


probably the budget end of the range…


----------



## Wankelschrauben (16 Dec 2011)

Old CTC roadspeed 10, I think it is a 1960's bike, has had a number of upgrades in the 80's.

Free to a good home.

Needs repair to lower bracket.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Dec 2011)

Chris-H said:


> This has to be my favourite so far,theres some great looking bikes in this thread and all of them a true credit to their owners but this one stands out for me,a lovely looking bike mate i'm very envious


Mine too.

You just can't beat chrome on the forks and stays for all it's faults.


----------



## bigjim (16 Dec 2011)

My 1980s Harry Hall. I want to spray the blue red but frightened of cocking it up. Being modernised soon into a light tourer. Lovely smooth ride.


----------



## stedlocks (17 Dec 2011)

I agree...get the blue red!
Get someone to do it, if you are scared.....It will make it look much better IMHO, and everyone knows red bikes are faster!!
I really love Italian Bikes, but there is something wonderfull about a classic, British framebuilder, leaving his mark for all time.......you know some of these lovely old steel steeds will be around for ever!


----------



## Dan_h (19 Dec 2011)

Smokin Joe said:


> Sorry, no BSOs'


 
I am not sure a Raleigh Chopper counts as a BSO, it is not really bicycle shaped


----------



## Spokesmann (20 Dec 2011)

Dan_h said:


> I am not sure a Raleigh Chopper counts as a BSO, it is not really bicycle shaped


Its got two wheels, pedals and a chain!


----------



## Chris-H (20 Dec 2011)

Spokesmann said:


> Its got two wheels, pedals and a chain!


And full of retro loveliness


----------



## Spokesmann (20 Dec 2011)

In


Chris-H said:


> And full of retro loveliness


Indeed!


----------



## normgow (20 Dec 2011)

1974 Rory O'Brien . later resprayed with Sixar Cycles decals


----------



## brockers (20 Dec 2011)

^^ *screws up eyes, studies photo, nods head slowly and purses lips* Perfect!

Apart from the FLAT REAR TYRE! DO YOU NOT POSSESS A PUMP, MAN??!!


----------



## pubrunner (20 Dec 2011)

normgow said:


> View attachment 5650
> 1974 Rory O'Brien . later resprayed with Sixar Cycles decals


That's a beautiful bike !

Everythings is just 'right' about it !


----------



## gavroche (21 Dec 2011)

My brother ( in France) has a yellow 1963 racing bike which he won in a magazine competition. He is now 68 years of age and has not riden a bike for many years . Last time I asked him all he said was; "it hurts my arse!"


----------



## Matthew Spooner (21 Dec 2011)

Local junk shop has a Carlton Criterium outside - looks in really good condition too. My son's Christmas present is a late 80's Roberts frame that has just been resprayed and lots of nice Campagnolo C-Record and Chorus bits from that era, really looking forward to rebuilding - photos to follow once built (may post some pre-build shots as well)


----------



## Chris-H (22 Dec 2011)

Matthew Spooner said:


> Local junk shop has a Carlton Criterium outside - looks in really good condition too. quote]
> You need to be banging on their door for a price mate


----------



## Spokesmann (22 Dec 2011)

Matthew Spooner said:


> Local junk shop has a Carlton Criterium outside - looks in really good condition too. My son's Christmas present is a late 80's Roberts frame that has just been resprayed and lots of nice Campagnolo C-Record and Chorus bits from that era, really looking forward to rebuilding - photos to follow once built (may post some pre-build shots as well)


 
Buy it!!


----------



## uphillstruggler (22 Dec 2011)

Matthew Spooner said:


> Local junk shop has a Carlton Criterium outside - looks in really good condition too. My son's Christmas present is a late 80's Roberts frame that has just been resprayed and lots of nice Campagnolo C-Record and Chorus bits from that era, really looking forward to rebuilding - photos to follow once built (may post some pre-build shots as well)


 
is it bought yet? if not, why not?


----------



## Matthew Spooner (22 Dec 2011)

Had a look at the bike today - frame has the odd scratch on it, but is generally good condition. I think that it is a 1970's bike as it has many Rally coponents (bakes are Rally Weinman, seat post bolt is stamped with an "R"). There is a little surface rust on some cromework, but generally everything looks good and could polish up without problem.By the look of it I would say that the bike has had very little use and has probably lived in a garage for 40 years

The junk shop wants £70 is this reasonable.

Typically I look for retro bikes with 531 / Columbus frames and high end components (maybe I am a bike SNOB), so this would be a bit of a depature.... however something about it is very attractive

If price is right, I will probably buy tomorrow


----------



## Randochap (26 Dec 2011)

Strictly speaking, my Nishiki Landau is not a "vintage" bike, since nothing but the frame survives from the original stock machine ... and it's been that way since the first year of its existence--1978.

I've owned my Landau since 1979. It was my one love for more than a decade and I still take it out on dates.

It also serves now as my "camera dolly" of choice when I'm making videos.

I created a bit of a history about my old flame on VeloWeb.


----------



## normgow (22 Jan 2012)

1988 Daccordi -












bought from Dauphin Cycles


----------



## smokeysmoo (22 Jan 2012)

Not my definition of vintage, but as the bar was set upto 1990 here goes;

1986 Peugeot Aspin frame restored and rebuilt as fixed gear.




198? Peugeot 'Something or Other' It's not an Aspin, but it is the same frameset. Restored and rebuilt with a modern 10 speed drivetrain.


----------



## Herbie (1 Feb 2012)

alecstilleyedye said:


> as the title suggests, nowt later than 1990…
> 
> my '51 claud butler olympic sprint
> 
> ...


----------



## Herbie (1 Feb 2012)

This is my 1980 Bob Jackson Tandem with trusty Stoker Stig....err...i mean Sue


----------



## Herbie (1 Feb 2012)

Randochap said:


> Strictly speaking, my Nishiki Landau is not a "vintage" bike, since nothing but the frame survives from the original stock machine ... and it's been that way since the first year of its existence--1978.
> 
> I've owned my Landau since 1979. It was my one love for more than a decade and I still take it out on dates.
> 
> ...


 
Lovely machine


----------



## asterix (14 Feb 2012)

The newly resurrected British Eagle Touristique. It's had a new chainset since then as I couldn't get new rings for the old one.


----------



## S1m0nR (16 Feb 2012)

Hi there,

Well, here are my three and a half:

1984 Raleigh Record Ace - pretty much as it left the factory:





1985 Raleigh Record Sprint - recently rebuilt to original spec:





1986 Raleigh Type 8806 Lightweight Training frame (my every-day bike apologies for the modern wheels!)





1985(?) Raleigh Road Ace recscued from the local recycling center and currently being re-finished and rebuilt as a fixed gear hack


----------



## Dave W (16 Feb 2012)

Gios Torino Super Record, just restored and sadly hasn't been rode yet.




Gios Torino Super Record by Dave W, on Flickr




Gios Torino Super Record Campagnolo Shifters by Dave W, on Flickr




Gios Torino Super Record Campagnolo Brake by Dave W, on Flickr


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Feb 2012)

A fine old Ross Signature , a good ride from 1985 .


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (23 Feb 2012)

Nice bike Gravity Aided and the photo is a lovely composition too.

Does your name give us a clue as to how you persuaded the Ross to stand up on its own?


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Feb 2012)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> Nice bike Gravity Aided and the photo is a lovely composition too.
> 
> Does your name give us a clue as to how you persuaded the Ross to stand up on its own?


 No, that was a quip my father made when asked how I won a certain small cycling event, The last part was downhill a bit,and my father said I won with the aid of Raleigh and gravity . The Ross stands up because of a water bottle under the pedal , removed via photoshop .


----------



## TAV (23 Feb 2012)

HERE'S MY ALAN RACING BIKE IVE JUST BOUGHT IT BUT HAVENT RODE IT YEAT.


----------



## HovR (23 Feb 2012)

TAV said:


> HERE'S MY ALAN RACING BIKE IVE JUST BOUGHT IT BUT HAVENT RODE IT YEAT.


 
NICE BIKE!


----------



## compo (23 Feb 2012)

Raleigh Aquilus. Only partially vintage as probably only original parts are the frame and handlebars and crankset! I made it rideable and reliable without worrying about pure restorations.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (23 Feb 2012)

TAV said:


> HERE'S MY ALAN RACING BIKE IVE JUST BOUGHT IT BUT HAVENT RODE IT YEAT.


nice frame, wheels are a bit incongruent on it though (like on one of mine  )


----------



## raindog (24 Feb 2012)

TAV said:


> HERE'S MY ALAN RACING BIKE IVE JUST BOUGHT IT BUT HAVENT RODE IT YEAT.


Is that bonded aluminium? Looks similar to the early Vitus and Peugeot aly frames.


----------



## fossyant (24 Feb 2012)

raindog said:


> Is that bonded aluminium? Looks similar to the early Vitus and Peugeot aly frames.


It is !


----------



## TAV (24 Feb 2012)

raindog said:


> Is that bonded aluminium? Looks similar to the early Vitus and Peugeot aly frames.


 yes the lugs are scrued and glued i received the bike today its lighter than my willier bike im riding at the moment and the frame and forks are like new only thing im going to change is the brakes and levers for some campy record in the next few months and i dont no what pedals to buy any ideas.


----------



## TAV (24 Feb 2012)

alecstilleyedye said:


> nice frame, wheels are a bit incongruent on it though (like on one of mine  )


 what type of wheels are supposed to be on that type of bike cheers


----------



## alecstilleyedye (24 Feb 2012)

TAV said:


> what type of wheels are supposed to be on that type of bike cheers


ones with a more traditional spoke pattern, such as compo's…


----------



## fungus (28 Feb 2012)

Early 80's Dave Yates - Reynolds 531 frame & forks, Shimano 105 compact groupset except for the tektro deep drop calipers, Ritchey seatpost 26.8mm, fsa bar/stem & mavic aksium wheels/tyre combo.







Still need to set up the gears & just bought a campagnolo seat pin bolt & a black fsa stem cap.


----------



## WychwoodTrev (6 Mar 2012)

I found this in a skip, I did knock on the door and as permission to take it, So now have a nice project to do, I am really looking forward to getting her ready to ride

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnm...65275840.57725.100000847767264&type=1&theater


----------



## baldycyclist (26 Mar 2012)

WychwoodTrev said:


> I found this in a skip, I did knock on the door and as permission to take it, So now have a nice project to do, I am really looking forward to getting her ready to ride
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnm...65275840.57725.100000847767264&type=1&theater


that was my bike in the eighties!!!! Not the same one obviously! But crikey - I loved it


----------



## uphillstruggler (28 Mar 2012)

Very nice


----------



## rh100 (4 Apr 2012)

An '86 RRA, not quite finished yet, the freewheel is a cheap shimano, need to source a decent chrome one. The brake levers have been changed from the original drilled weinman to some slotted weinman ones as the hoods were perished, but have found some new hoods now just need to check they will fit correctly. Shimano 600 transmission.


----------



## Spokesmann (5 Apr 2012)

Love that RRA


----------



## rh100 (5 Apr 2012)

Thanks Spokesmann, I'm quite pleased with how it turned out. I originally bought it for the frame, was going to modernise it for more upright comfort but when I realised how original it was, ie even the bar tape is original, the mudguards the lot, it instead turned into my first full restore of which I'm quite pleased as a first job. Plenty of advice received here and elsewhere it was real fun. Will take it somewhere nice and get some decent pics.


----------



## Happiness Stan (13 Apr 2012)

1986 Alan Leggero


----------



## Happiness Stan (13 Apr 2012)

I have an early 80s Viner as well. I'll post when I get some pics of it.


----------



## dan_bo (13 Apr 2012)

Happiness Stan said:


> 1986 Alan Leggero
> View attachment 8559
> View attachment 8560
> View attachment 8561
> ...


 

Are you on retrobike stan?


----------



## Blue Manc (13 Apr 2012)

My 1959 Carlton Flyer Track. Campag Pista hubs and cranks, Nuovo Record seatpost. Shimano stem and Nitto bullhorns.


----------



## raindog (13 Apr 2012)

I'd love to have a go on that - lovely frame. What rims have you got on it?


----------



## raindog (13 Apr 2012)

Happiness Stan said:


> 1986 Alan Leggero


gorgeous


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Apr 2012)

mudguards?


----------



## Steve Malkin (15 Apr 2012)

[QUOTE 1808879, member: 9609"]can anyone spot what is missing?[/quote]

Tape on the right hand bar?


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Apr 2012)

is it one of your jockey wheels? cant really tell on the photo but everything else seems to present and correct... sir!

edit... gear cable for front derailer?


----------



## Blue Manc (16 Apr 2012)

raindog said:


> I'd love to have a go on that - lovely frame. What rims have you got on it?


 
Mavic CXP33.


----------



## fungus (18 Apr 2012)

My Dave yates went from this:






To this on it's 1st ride:





All the work was done by me, just need some more sunny days for riding it


----------



## Spokesmann (18 Apr 2012)

Nice frame.


----------



## derrick (18 Apr 2012)

fungus said:


> My Dave yates went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one nice looking bike.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (18 Apr 2012)

Blue Manc said:


> My 1959 Carlton Flyer Track. Campag Pista hubs and cranks, Nuovo Record seatpost. Shimano stem and Nitto bullhorns.


Words fail me.

Less is more.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (18 Apr 2012)

Blue Manc said:


> My 1959 Carlton Flyer Track. Campag Pista hubs and cranks, Nuovo Record seatpost. Shimano stem and Nitto bullhorns.


A thing of beauty is a joy forever;
its loveliness increases.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (18 Apr 2012)

Blue Manc said:


> My 1959 Carlton Flyer Track. Campag Pista hubs and cranks, Nuovo Record seatpost. Shimano stem and Nitto bullhorns.


Photos from the rear please... and close-ups of the hubs...


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2012)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> Photos from the rear please... and close-ups of the hubs...


 jimmy i had to read your post twice


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (19 Apr 2012)

That says quite a lot about mate...


----------



## Chris S (19 Apr 2012)

My 1990 Raleigh Chiltern.


----------



## MastaDon (22 Apr 2012)

Picked this up at a police auction a couple of years ago and had it brought back to life. It's an early 70's model but not too sure exactly what make it is. A couple of bike shops suggested it was a Flying Scot due to the lugwork but another guy reckons it's not.


----------



## velovoice (7 May 2012)

I posted photos of 3 of my Puchs earlier on this thread (page 2, post #34) - can't now seem to quote that post in a way that includes the photos. 

Anyway, I am now selling 2 of them. Click the name for pics.

1975 Puch Touring 
I bought this as a 'loaner' bike - it came back to me 6 months ago with no further 'bookings' in sight and it's just too small for me to ride myself(and surplus to requirements anyway). It's in very good working condition - cosmetically has seen better days but surprisingly little rust - nice patina to the paintwork without much fading. Only thing that needs doing is a new seatpost (somebody replaced the original with one that doesn't quite fit and it keeps slipping, even with a shim) and ideally better tyres (these are newish and hardly used but cheap with no puncture protection).

1970s(?) Puch Rugby Sport 
This one's a restoration job I just haven't got time to do properly. It was found in a garage (out of sunlight) where it had sat for 13 known years (and very probably nearly 30 years from what we can piece together but that's conjecture). I was told it was from the 1950s but the headbadge makes me suspect late 1970s.

Both have internal hub gears - Sturmey Archer 3 speeds.

Asking £75 for either or £125 for both. Will post these up in the For Sale forum as well. Happy to send further photos to anyone on request by PM - or you can dig around the Facebook photo albums.


----------



## Enid Agnus Dei (19 Jun 2012)

Some beauties on here nice to see the older better looking cycles still around, I'll post some pictures when I have been here longer.


----------



## velovoice (19 Jun 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> I posted photos of 3 of my Puchs earlier on this thread (page 2, post #34) - can't now seem to quote that post in a way that includes the photos.
> 
> Anyway, I am now selling 2 1 of them. Click the name for pics.
> 
> ...


 
*STILL AVAILABLE. (THE PUCH TOURING HAS GONE, THANKS.) *


----------



## suterman (7 Jul 2012)

My random old garage find, I'm not a serious cyclist but I've been getting some exercise on it and going to work on it when its sunny.

It was built to order by a shop in oxford in the 70's

I put the handlebars so I could sit up a bit more as the original drop handlebars were hurting my neck (I have a trapped nerve and cant hold my head tilted back without causing damage)







I cant decide if I should strip the frame and paint it or just run it as it is.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (7 Jul 2012)

suterman said:


> My random old garage find, I'm not a serious cyclist but I've been getting some exercise on it and going to work on it when its sunny...


Nice looking bike, but I'm a sucker for anything with chromed forks!

Tell us more about it: what parts are on it? How about a photo of the head badge?

PS You win the award for "Maddest Looking Handlebars I have Seen Today"; congratulations!


----------



## Spokesmann (8 Jul 2012)

nice looking machine, horrible bars.


----------



## suterman (8 Jul 2012)

The handlebars are still a work in progress, maybe I should try some straight ones,


Sach rear hub, Falcon spindle/ rear gear set?, sakae SR chainwheel, cyclo custom crank arms, atom pedals, Suntour Honor 2 rear dérailleur, front shimano thunder bird, Simplex frame mounted shifters, wienmann cantilever brakes.


----------



## HovR (8 Jul 2012)

suterman said:


> The handlebars are still a work in progress, maybe I should try some straight ones,
> 
> 
> Sach rear hub, Falcon spindle/ rear gear set?, sakae SR chainwheel, cyclo custom crank arms, atom pedals, Suntour Honor 2 rear dérailleur, front shimano thunder bird, Simplex frame mounted shifters, wienmann cantilever brakes.


 
Nice bike!

By the way, those are side pull brakes, not cantiliver.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (8 Jul 2012)

suterman said:


> The handlebars are still a work in progress, maybe I should try some straight ones...


Did you make them?


----------



## suterman (9 Jul 2012)

no, they were off ebay £20 delivered.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (14 Jul 2012)

I can't post the photo (link below) cause I'm on my phone, but I bought a Ladies Falcon Black Diamond this morning. Bargain. Had to change the saddle immediately and once I'd done that it was lovely. Might leave off restoring it properly now as I bought it as a commuter and I don't want to make it too attractive!

http://img577.imageshack.us/i/imagebdx.jpg/


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Jul 2012)

Here's my Claud Butler Dalesman:






There are more photos on my blog - http://lawsie.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/claud-butler-dalesman.html

I have no idea if any of the parts on this bike are original, and I'd be really happy if someone could figure out when the bike was build (the serial number is 044382).


----------



## Herbie (18 Jul 2012)

HovR said:


> NICE BIKE!


 where did you buy your Alan bike?...its very cool


----------



## HovR (18 Jul 2012)

Herbie said:


> where did you buy your Alan bike?...its very cool


 
You've quoted the wrong person.  You wanted the poster above.


----------



## Spokesmann (22 Jul 2012)

My 1975 Carlton Criterium out for a blast this morning...


----------



## stevevw (25 Jul 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Here's my Claud Butler Dalesman:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
And here is mine which is 1976


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Jul 2012)

Wow! I would be SO chuffed if it turned out my bike was made the same year as me! Well technically I was made in 1975, but I was born in 1976!


----------



## dan_bo (25 Jul 2012)

Here's my '63 Viking ss-T before Mickle told me off for having pink bar tape on a few years ago....I've some pics of it in full velodrome livery somewhere......


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (25 Jul 2012)

Steve: the black CB is a peach.

Dan: what does Mickle know?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jul 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Wow! I would be SO chuffed if it turned out my bike was made the same year as me! Well technically I was made in 1975, but I was born in 1976!


 
I know its a little off topic, but I used to have a Landrover made the same year a me (1964)


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Jul 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I know its a little off topic, but I used to have a Landrover made the same year a me (1964)


 
I'd say that was on-topic! My land rover was a 1983, but I once had a Rickenbacker 4001 made the month I was born!


----------



## Bubblewindow (29 Jul 2012)

Pic to follow


----------



## Bubblewindow (29 Jul 2012)




----------



## Bubblewindow (29 Jul 2012)

Just restored this late 50's ?
Lovely ride


----------



## Spokesmann (29 Jul 2012)

Lovin that colour, if not the wheels.


----------



## Enid Agnus Dei (2 Aug 2012)

Love those handlebars!


----------



## Lee Matthews (13 Aug 2012)

More pictures of this renovation on petematthews.com. Iasked Pete to put my pride and joy on this website so I can show everybody just how pleased I am with it.The bike is 50 years old....i love It... Phil B


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Aug 2012)

Lee Matthews said:


> View attachment 11708
> 
> More pictures of this renovation on petematthews.com. Iasked Pete to put my pride and joy on this website so I can show everybody just how pleased I am with it.The bike is 50 years old....i love It... Phil B


Likey likey


----------



## raindog (13 Aug 2012)

Lee Matthews said:


> View attachment 11708
> 
> More pictures of this renovation on petematthews.com. Iasked Pete to put my pride and joy on this website so I can show everybody just how pleased I am with it.The bike is 50 years old....i love It... Phil B


THAT is gorgeous. 

EDIT
it would look better without the back brake though.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (20 Aug 2012)

Lee Matthews said:


> View attachment 11708
> 
> More pictures of this renovation on petematthews.com. Iasked Pete to put my pride and joy on this website so I can show everybody just how pleased I am with it.The bike is 50 years old....i love It... Phil B


Kudos for keeping her on the road and in such pristine condition!

Having said that, I do have to question your choice of tyres though...


----------



## Campfire (29 Aug 2012)

Having seen this beauty I feel very hesitant about posting a picture of my old Soensport which has been in the garage for years until last week when I got it out, cleaned it and went for a couple of rides on it. It had been raced by my dad. Sadly it was resprayed around 1976, raced on by me and then used as a general hack. Presumably, Lee, you are Pete's son? If so, you might be interested to know the frame once belonged to your Dad and he sold it to my Dad (Alan Barker of Warrington RC). Dare I post the picture?


----------



## pubrunner (29 Aug 2012)

Campfire said:


> Dare I post the picture?


 
Get on with it


----------



## WhiteWolf (29 Aug 2012)

I did start a new thread about our bikes but thought I would add them to here as well.

SWMBO's is a 21" Raleigh Record Sprint from 1987, that she has had from new.





The pannier and water bottle were fitted last week.

My new bike (new to me) is a 21" Raleigh Esprit from around 1980 and was bought from the Bay of Evil and we picked her up last Tuesday.





We found them very hard to ride with those big bits of Arnco fastened to the side of them.


----------



## Campfire (29 Aug 2012)

Right. 
I've just tried uploading the photo I took yesterday but it's too large. So sent this instead!


----------



## raindog (29 Aug 2012)

Cracking pic Campfire - what make of frame was it? Do you still have that bike?
ah! - just followed the other posts - duh.


----------



## Lee Matthews (10 Oct 2012)

Campfire said:


> Having seen this beauty I feel very hesitant about posting a picture of my old Soensport which has been in the garage for years until last week when I got it out, cleaned it and went for a couple of rides on it. It had been raced by my dad. Sadly it was resprayed around 1976, raced on by me and then used as a general hack. Presumably, Lee, you are Pete's son? If so, you might be interested to know the frame once belonged to your Dad and he sold it to my Dad (Alan Barker of Warrington RC). Dare I post the picture?


 Of course you should post it. I will speak to my dad to see if he remembers.... for an oldie he does have a good memory!!


----------



## stevevw (11 Oct 2012)

A taster of what will be coming to a road and track next spring.


----------



## colly (11 Oct 2012)

Just a few pics of my mates old Sun Sapphire. Made, or at least purchased around 1957/58.
For the past 35 years or so it has been in a heated garage hanging on brackets on the wall.
My friend sells antiques and is loath (sorry Doug) ever to throw anything away. He has had this since he was a teenager and it really is 'as original'. Saddle, brakes, gears, bar tape, Bluemels mudguards and even the original tyres and tubes. He even has the original purchase receipt.
It had a good amount of use when it was new and has naturally got a few tiny scuffs.

Of course the tyres, brake blocks etc have long since perished but other than a good clean / service and replacing perished rubber and maybe the cables it should be a goer.

Anyone who might be interested in it let me know. I'm not really putting on here as an advert more that it might be of interest.


----------



## asterix (11 Oct 2012)

In the bleak midwinter:


----------



## Spokesmann (12 Oct 2012)

Don't think Id cycle down that road!


----------



## asterix (12 Oct 2012)

Spokesmann said:


> Don't think Id cycle down that road!


 
Yes, I walked for a bit, hence the photo opportunity, but it was a lovely day for a ride otherwise.

I guess snow and ice is a bit rarer in Plymouth than it is high up on the Yorkshire Wolds.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Oct 2012)

Schwinn Passage , at Lake Bloomington near my home. A 1987 Schwinn model, made with lugs and Italian Steel (Columbus Tenax) . Light as a feather. Well, maybe a bit heavier


----------



## HovR (19 Oct 2012)

My 1978 Dawes Echelon has gone through a few changes since I posted it on page 2, so here it is again!






New SKS Chromoplastic guards covering Vittoria Rubino tires on Mavic rims. The rear derailleur has been upgraded to Alivio.






The wheels could really do with de-lacing to give the hubs a real good clean and polish, but I don't have time for that!


----------



## STEPHAN DAVIS (19 Oct 2012)

HovR said:


> My 1978 Dawes Echelon has gone through a few changes since I posted it on page 2, so here it is again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lovely looking bike. I'm attempting to do a retro bike at work - just hope it looks half as good as this one!


----------



## STEPHAN DAVIS (19 Oct 2012)

Is this the original colour? I really want to keep my raleigh as original as possible but really dislike the silver and black paint job on the bike at the moment.


----------



## HovR (19 Oct 2012)

STEPHAN DAVIS said:


> Lovely looking bike. I'm attempting to do a retro bike at work - just hope it looks half as good as this one!


 
Thanks! And yep, that's the original colour and paintwork.


----------



## Milo (20 Oct 2012)

Not a very flattering photo by any means. And not even all that vintage tbh but has proved to be a reliable steed. Ridgeback Romany once upon a time. At a guess 90's vintage not all that sure to be honest on its age. One day I will paint it properly instead of using model paint to touch it up.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Oct 2012)

Milo said:


> Not a very flattering photo by any means.
> View attachment 14063



A least the washing up is done


----------



## Milo (20 Oct 2012)

I should probably put it away...


----------



## uphillstruggler (20 Oct 2012)

Just re-use it


----------



## alecstilleyedye (21 Oct 2012)

i got given this reynolds 531c harry hall due to a friend relocating down south  

she's been given brooks/looks (the pedals pictured were astonishingly heavy), and although the original stronglight crankset and sun tour front mech remain, the rear mech and cassette have been recently replaced by some fairly standard shimano parts. she's currently running 27 1/4 alu wolber wheels. harry hall's insignia is stamped onto the fork crown. she's got plenty of surface rust, but nothing a bit of wire wool and wd/40 wouldn't sort.

depending on how my insurance claim pans out, i may put some 700c wheels, an 8 speed block and some sti shifters on. i'm planning to use her as a commuter once i'm back commuting. i just need to put a rack on and sort out the reach adjustment. ridden her twice, and she's a lovely ride…


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (22 Oct 2012)

Obviously it's your bike to do with as you will, but I think 700c wheels would spoil the look, as would STi: the clearances look nice and tight and bulbous brifters (especially Shimano with cables like an afterthought) would hang off the front like warts.

I love large flange hubs but the saddle looks a little pudgy to my eye..

Either way that's a gorgeous bike; just a shame you're distanced from your friend.


----------



## Cycleops (22 Oct 2012)

I agree with Scilly Suffolk, the updates need to be in keeping with the age and feel of the period when it was made.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (22 Oct 2012)

this one's for riding, at least for the while…


----------



## carltoncorsair (23 Oct 2012)

Found my dads old Carlton Corsair in the cellar, spruced it up with new tyres and bar tape, tightened the brakes and given it a good greasing. Works like new! he even had two karrimor panniers to go with! I'm guessing early eighties 81/82? anyone got anymore info on this?




http://www.flickr.com/photos/89098015@N06/8116130524/


----------



## Cycleops (23 Oct 2012)

carltoncorsair said:


> Found my dads old Carlton Corsair in the cellar, spruced it up with new tyres and bar tape, tightened the brakes and given it a good greasing. Works like new! he even had two karrimor panniers to go with! I'm guessing early eighties 81/82?
> 
> There have been a few Corsair refurbs on here which I'm sure you can find. Nice old bike. I have a few classics and as far as I'm concerned, can give just as pleasure as the carbon/ali bikes which are popular today. Enjoy.


----------



## HovR (23 Oct 2012)

carltoncorsair said:


> Found my dads old Carlton Corsair in the cellar, spruced it up with new tyres and bar tape, tightened the brakes and given it a good greasing. Works like new! he even had two karrimor panniers to go with! I'm guessing early eighties 81/82? anyone got anymore info on this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
@Spokesmann might be able to help you with some information about your Carlton.


----------



## Spokesmann (23 Oct 2012)

Corsair was right at the end of Carlton production looking at 78-81 or thereabouts.


----------



## carltoncorsair (26 Oct 2012)

Spokesmann said:


> Corsair was right at the end of Carlton production looking at 78-81 or thereabouts.


cheers for the replies, anyone got a catalogue or a picture of what it was like new?


----------



## Campfire (5 Nov 2012)

Hi Raindog, I've lost track of this and couldn't find it. It is a Soensport which was one of Pete Matthews own. I had it resprayed in the 70s unfortunately had no logos. Bike history was not my best point in those days. Yes I still have it but its a bit too big.


----------



## Campfire (5 Nov 2012)

Hi Raindog, I've lost track of this and couldn't find it. It is a Soensport which was one of Pete Matthews own. I had it resprayed in the 70s unfortunately had no logos. Bike history was not my best point in those days. Yes I still have it but its a bit too big.


----------



## Campfire (5 Nov 2012)

Just realized you're Pete's dad! He sold his bike to Alan Barker of Warrington RC in 70s. He was my dad.


----------



## Campfire (5 Nov 2012)

Sorry Pete's son! Never mind it's been a hard day.


----------



## Lee Matthews (25 Nov 2012)

Pete Matthews Road Bike is 35 years old .Photos show before and after the renovation. I am sooooo happy with it !!


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Dec 2012)

Love this thread, some fantastic bikes.


----------



## curzons246 (15 Dec 2012)

This is my new girl a 1996 Mercian Audax - I brought the frame in April and have been collecting parts over the summer - Dura Ace 7402 derailieurs and brakes, campag hubs with mavic ma40 rims with gator skin tyres shimano 600 seat post with flite titanium seat, arabesque cranks, shimano r400 SIS 8 speed shifters and brake levers on specialised oversize bars mounted on bike hut quill convertor and ahead stem. SKS mudguards. I've built her up myself and am very chuffed with the result :-)


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (17 Dec 2012)

My mid 80's Harry Hall.


----------



## porteous (24 Dec 2012)

My boy Charlies new bike, a circa 1970 Dawes Double 5. I have never seen one before and it is in remarkably good order, only needed a clean, service, new tyres and new control cable inners. He picked up for £70 on fleabay. Jammy little sod!




He is bringing it home today to get a rear rack fitted, so I will post some larger photos later.
Charlies Dawes by CraigWales, on Flickr

Now back in Malvern, stripped and cleaned (probably for the first time in at least 30 years. Needed a new 5 speed block ( A good Cyclo out of the bits box), new pedals (one of the old ones was cracked, both now replased with nice MKS) ,2 new tyres and the rear wheel trued up. All the other parts original except the new rack. Total cost around £150 including having the LBS check and grease it when he first had it.



Charlie's Bike A very original E-Bay find by CraigWales, on Flickr

Charlie's Dawes Double 5 003 by CraigWales, on Flickr




Charlie's Dawes Double 5 005 by CraigWales, on Flickr




Charlie's Dawes Double 5 002 by CraigWales, on Flickr




Charlie's Dawes Double 5 007 by CraigWales, on Flickr




Charlie's Dawes Double 5 008 by CraigWales, on Flickr

Does anyone know when this bike was produced from the serial number ( A 4314) ?
It is now being ridden by a very happy 19 year old discovering just how good vintage steel can be!


----------



## Spokesmann (24 Dec 2012)

Love the name! Bit like calling a Dailmer a double six!

Nice looking old machine.


----------



## bigjim (30 Dec 2012)

My Raleigh Royal, waiting to board the train at Clermont Ferrand, after carrying me from Paris in September.


----------



## Spokesmann (1 Jan 2013)

Been out for an early morning New Years day run on my 1975 Carlton Corsa, recently treated to some new LEDs, SKS guards and brake blocks...


----------



## smokeysmoo (1 Jan 2013)

Apologies if this offend the purists as it's only circa 1990, ( I think, not researched it yet TBH), but it's my new baby and I like it, I like it a lot


----------



## Cycleops (1 Jan 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> Apologies if this offend the purists as it's only circa 1990, ( I think, not researched it yet TBH), but it's my new baby and I like it, I like it a lot


----------



## Cycleops (1 Jan 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> Apologies if this offend the purists as it's only circa 1990, ( I think, not researched it yet TBH), but it's my new baby and I like it, I like it a lot



Is this the bike that shouldbeinbed was interested in? You must be a big lad. Nice bike. I have a similar Dawes but can't date it unfortunately.


----------



## smokeysmoo (1 Jan 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Is this the bike that shouldbeinbed was interested in? You must be a big lad. Nice bike. I have a similar Dawes but can't date it unfortunately.


Yes it is the same bike. Measures in at 64cm  I've been after a decent lugged steel frame my size for along time. I've bought a few thinking I can make them do, but they've never felt right, so although financially this was the wrong time once I'd seen it I had to snap it up.


----------



## KateK (12 Jan 2013)

My Raleigh Wisp (circa late 1980's) made it into Cycling Weekly (10th Jan, page 45) this week. Doesn't look quite as beautiful as these but it is winter and I have to keep cycling under water.


----------



## Bobtoo (13 Jan 2013)

My two pictured yesterday morning, I didn't realise how overexposed they were until I'd put the bikes away again.









Dawes bikes are notoriously difficult to date, all you can do is look for date codes on components you think are original. The brakes and handlebar stem on mine have '79 codes. Dawes changed their badge in 1980 or '81 and my bike still has the old one so I'm fairly confident it's a '79 model.

Carltons are much easier, this one is from 1981 and one of the last Worksop bikes.


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Jan 2013)

Bobtoo said:


> My two pictured yesterday morning


Linky's no worky


----------



## Bobtoo (13 Jan 2013)

Fixed now.


----------



## Spokesmann (15 Jan 2013)

Like the 81 Criterium.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Jan 2013)

Milo said:


> Not a very flattering photo by any means. And not even all that vintage tbh but has proved to be a reliable steed. Ridgeback Romany once upon a time. At a guess 90's vintage not all that sure to be honest on its age. One day I will paint it properly instead of using model paint to touch it up.
> View attachment 14063


 
We used to have cupboards like that in the first house we rented.

Also, why is there an office chair there?


----------



## uphillstruggler (16 Jan 2013)

HovR said:


> My 1978 Dawes Echelon has gone through a few changes since I posted it on page 2, so here it is again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hello Hov

this looks like a bike i picked up on fleabay last year, only mine needed sandblasting and respraying so it doesnt look as original as yours.

does yours have a stamp on the bottom bracket housing, only i noticed that in your earlier post, you were trying to date it.

mine is detailed here http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/another-mystery-dawes-thread.116840/


----------



## thegravestoneman (16 Jan 2013)

uphillstruggler said:


> Hello Hov
> 
> this looks like a bike i picked up on fleabay last year, only mine needed sandblasting and respraying so it doesnt look as original as yours.
> 
> ...


have you tried twisting one of the larger hairy pipe cleaners round the hub on about a 2" diameter this will clean the hubs as you cycle.


----------



## HovR (16 Jan 2013)

uphillstruggler said:


> Hello Hov
> 
> this looks like a bike i picked up on fleabay last year, only mine needed sandblasting and respraying so it doesnt look as original as yours.
> 
> ...


 
Indeed it does look very similar, the lugs, headbadge and fork crown are exactly the same. Can't really tell from the pictures, but I think I can see some decal work at the top of the seat stays which is similar to on mine. 

Mine does have a stamp on the BB shell, however I managed to date it from the components when stripping it down. The entire groupset (with the exception of one brake) was date stamped 1978, which seems to fit in with the frame features.


----------



## HovR (16 Jan 2013)

thegravestoneman said:


> have you tried twisting one of the larger hairy pipe cleaners round the hub on about a 2" diameter this will clean the hubs as you cycle.


 
The 'dirt' on the hubs was actually mainly the surface layer of the aluminium becoming oxidized. I managed to get at it with some wire wool through the spokes and it's nice and shiny again now, although your method does sound ideal for regular cleaning!


----------



## thegravestoneman (17 Jan 2013)

it was a method that was used regularly by the older cyclists when I first started out, used to keep the hubs clean as long as they were changed often, although they were nasty to change if left on for too long.


----------



## uphillstruggler (21 Jan 2013)

Here's the unknown dawes that i set about refurbishing, bought it from a chap in Lancashire. the frame needed stripping down and respraying, all components exept front brake, chainset and 5 speed cassette had been removed by a previous owner who was running it as a single speedframe

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/another-mystery-dawes-thread.116840/

I stripped the frame down and had it sandblasted and resprayed, i didnt really have the chance to find out the original colour but the chap who spraryed the frame for me has his own panel beating shop so i went for a Volkswagen Passat Metallic Silver!

i have used the shimano RS30 wheels that i used to have on my Giant rapid (now sold) and set about furnishing it with decent secondhand bits and pieces. it now has a 105 chainset and rear mech, dura ace front mech and some new 2300 sti shifters. new cable guides from a variety of places too.

the handlebar and stem are too nice to get rid of although i would like slightly wider handlebars. the bar tape was a purchase from planet x, although the tape isnt what i ordered, the match to the paint work is spot on. in fairness to planet x, they did send out some replacement tape but it was still the wrong type - but hey, it matches perfectly so no complaints.

the pedals are some ancient SPDs that i have had for nearly 20 years.

it does ride really nicely and i am really pleased with it. so much so that i have had a new Genisis equilibrium 20 for 2 months and havent riden it yet!

i would imagine that my photos contravene all rules but hey ho


----------



## Kins (21 Jan 2013)

Nice looking bike Uphill, but those spokes just make my eyes go funny!


----------



## uphillstruggler (22 Jan 2013)

Kins said:


> Nice looking bike Uphill, but those spokes just make my eyes go funny!


 
i am hoping that the smidsy' s notice them too..


----------



## thegravestoneman (25 Jan 2013)

Here is my Saracen Road bike that I had made in the mid-eighties fresh from 25 years storage, it looks like a simple rebuild will and a few sundries will get it road worthy (any one have any hoods for modolo brake levers out there?)


----------



## thegravestoneman (25 Jan 2013)

try again


----------



## thegravestoneman (25 Jan 2013)

twice? also my 1950s Higgins Trike missing a few vital parts (axle and Differential [braked]) so should be erm fun sourcing them


----------



## thegravestoneman (25 Jan 2013)

now not so blurred. and yes it would seem I like my bikes in black. never realised before


----------



## Bobtoo (4 Feb 2013)

I picked up this eBay bargain yesterday.
















Just needs a good clean, a service and some mudguards and it'll be ready for anything.


----------



## Chris-H (7 Feb 2013)

Bobtoo said:


> I picked up this eBay bargain yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a good find mate,how much of a bargain was it?


----------



## Bobtoo (7 Feb 2013)

It was £56.55 but the seller, who had it from new, gave me a 5p discount and a new tube for the front tyre. I'm not sure if that qualifies as a bargain price but I was more than happy to pay that for it.

As soon as I hit reply here I'm going out to stick some lights on it and take it for a run.


----------



## porteous (13 Feb 2013)

Late 60s Rudge Pathfinder (Lenton Mk III) frame rebuilt with hybrid 9 speed gearing ( SA 3 speed and derailleur 3 speed).




hybrid gear Rudge 004 by CraigWales, on Flickr




hybrid gear Rudge 006 by CraigWales, on Flickr




hybrid gear Rudge 007 by CraigWales, on Flickr




hybrid gear Rudge 003 by CraigWales, on Flickr


----------



## Kins (13 Feb 2013)

That is just bike porn, beautiful. This is using both Sturmey and derailleur gears?


----------



## porteous (13 Feb 2013)

Kins said:


> That is just bike porn, beautiful. This is using both Sturmey and derailleur gears?


Yes, 3 derailleur x 3 Sturmey archer giving 9 speeds


----------



## Bobtoo (14 Feb 2013)

I can remember reading about 9 speed bikes in the early 80s but nobody would believe me and I was never able to find where I'd read it again.

Did the idea ever catch on at all? In a way it's better than a ten speed because it doesn't have two gears you aren't supposed to use.


----------



## porteous (14 Feb 2013)

Bobtoo said:


> I can remember reading about 9 speed bikes in the early 80s but nobody would believe me and I was never able to find where I'd read it again.
> 
> Did the idea ever catch on at all? In a way it's better than a ten speed because it doesn't have two gears you aren't supposed to use.


 
I think the idea got lost in the noise! It seems that folk had been putting 2 or 3 cogs onto SA 3 speeds for a while (Cyclo made the bits, I believe), then in the late 50s derailleur offered more gears and were seen as"desirable". By the time SA started working up from 4 gears it was too late for them to catch up, as well as being the period when the firm was sold on and went abroad. There is lots of history on all this, it was a quite cheap and mechanically sound way of offering more gears, but I don't think any manufacturer offered bikes with hybrid systems. Unless I am wide of the mark it is only now that hub gears are starting to make a comeback.

The frame had been made for a rear rerailleur with one braze on, and the dropouts were just wide enough to take the AW hub with a longer axle fitted to allow for the three speed screw on block.

What I don't know is whether my ratios will work well and how many of the nine will be usable, I'm not that clever with numbers so I shall wait and see. The cogs are 16, 19 and 22 teeth, if anyone can work that out? I suspect it will give me at least couple higher and a couple lower that the normal AW ratios. Not had it out yet, but I will let you know.

Just checked the old AW cogs in the bits box. Both the ones I have are 18 teeth. That makes the gearing 46/16 46/19 46/22 as against the normal SA 46/18 for a 27" wheel. That should give me three gears a little higher then the AW ones, and six a bit lower. I am looking forward to having a higher top and a couple more in the mid lower range for hills!


----------



## Bobtoo (16 Feb 2013)

Here's my Carlton Criterium going for a paddle this morning. 




Wet Carlton by RichardB5, on Flickr


----------



## Spokesmann (17 Feb 2013)

Superb.


----------



## Sillyoldman (18 Feb 2013)

Superb indeed. Fantastic photo as well.


----------



## thegravestoneman (18 Feb 2013)

Takes me back, I used to find a few old bikes in the lake and brooks near our house as a kid 

But really, nice bike and one I wanted as a kid when I had me Raleigh Arena, centre pulls and brake lever covers were the height of cool


----------



## raindog (18 Feb 2013)

Bobtoo said:


> Here's my Carlton Criterium going for a paddle this morning.


Bobtoo - where do you live to be able to take a photo like that?
Love the colour scheme on the frame - gorgeous.


----------



## Bobtoo (18 Feb 2013)

Thanks for the comments and likes everybody 



raindog said:


> Bobtoo - where do you live to be able to take a photo like that?
> Love the colour scheme on the frame - gorgeous.


 
At the risk of spoiling the magic this is the waterfall http://goo.gl/maps/cnN5Q It turned out a lot better than I expected (completely unedited too) I got lucky with the light I think. It's at the end of a place called Dura Den, which hit the headlines recently when the end of somebody's house was washed away. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-19935712 Because of the flood damage the road is closed to through traffic, which makes it lovely and quiet for cycling.


----------



## raindog (18 Feb 2013)

Bobtoo said:


> It's at the end of a place called Dura Den, which hit the headlines recently when the end of somebody's house was washed away. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-19935712


Good grief!!
Thought it might be Scotland - got to visit - not been there for years......


----------



## Chris-H (18 Feb 2013)

Bobtoo said:


> It was £56.55 but the seller, who had it from new, gave me a 5p discount and a new tube for the front tyre. I'm not sure if that qualifies as a bargain price but I was more than happy to pay that for it.
> 
> As soon as I hit reply here I'm going out to stick some lights on it and take it for a run.


I would certainly class that as a bargain without a doubt........how did it ride?


----------



## Bobtoo (19 Feb 2013)

Chris-H said:


> I would certainly class that as a bargain without a doubt........how did it ride?


 
It wasn't as nice as I'd hoped, although giving it a service and adjusting the handlebars should make a big difference. It's now in pieces so everything will get a good clean and service as it goes back together. I need to find some indexed shifters to fit the braze-ons (currently it has band-on friction shifters) and some non-aero brake levers but everything else should be fine.

It will probably be for sale once it's tidied up as I've come to the conclusion that I can't bring myself to sell either of the other two.


----------



## thegravestoneman (25 Feb 2013)

I've put pictures of it on before, but I thought I would put some more on anyway now I have been riding it. New block 24/13 onto the 42/54 chain rings and two new tubs as the old uns didn't last the distance the cables are still ok although they have stretched a bit and my brooks pro has come up a treat after a good dubbing of neatsfoot. Still can't get any replacement hoods for the mavic brake levers. I have re-tensioned all the spokes other than that It is all as I left it 25 years ago


----------



## uphillstruggler (25 Feb 2013)

thegravestoneman said:


> I've put pictures of it on before, but I thought I would put some more on anyway now I have been riding it. New block 24/13 onto the 42/54 chain rings and two new tubs as the old uns didn't last the distance the cables are still ok although they have stretched a bit and my brooks pro has come up a treat after a good dubbing of neatsfoot. Still can't get any replacement hoods for the mavic brake levers. I have re-tensioned all the spokes other than that It is all as I left it 25 years ago
> View attachment 19647
> View attachment 19648
> View attachment 19649
> ...


----------



## thegravestoneman (25 Feb 2013)

I like to have a warm seat when I go out


----------



## thegravestoneman (25 Feb 2013)

A Vintage photo 1985? of a vintage bike, a very grainy old photo of me (up front with more hair than I ever remember) on my 1930s Freddy Grubb Short wheel base tandem. I am wearing a Bob Jackson knitted jersey with sewn on letters I purchased to go with my BJ trike. The tandem was sold to someone in Leeds in 1988/9 who may possibly have worked for Bob Jacksons. It was in Oxford blue with some lovely lug work and chrome fork ends. I still have them shoes though.


----------



## thegravestoneman (25 Feb 2013)

dunno where it went but here it is


----------



## Ian Heys (2 Mar 2013)

See my posts in Barry Bond section:

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/barry-bond-bikes.115945/


----------



## Paulwho100 (3 Mar 2013)

Here is my 1983 Raleigh The Winner


----------



## Cycleops (3 Mar 2013)

Bobtoo said:


> Here's my Carlton Criterium going for a paddle this morning



Couldn't you have got a mermaid in there somewhere?


----------



## Bobtoo (5 Mar 2013)

Here is my Dawes Fox pictured on Saturday morning. I didn't take the bike over the bridge but I did walk over it. I don't normally do effects but this was taken into the sun and the sepia effect was more forgiving.




P1050332 by RichardB5, on Flickr


----------



## clarion (6 Mar 2013)

Bobtoo said:


> I can remember reading about 9 speed bikes in the early 80s but nobody would believe me and I was never able to find where I'd read it again.
> 
> Did the idea ever catch on at all? In a way it's better than a ten speed because it doesn't have two gears you aren't supposed to use.


 
Well, in the 80s, there was the DaCon Converter, made by a chap called (IIRC) Dave Conley near Sheffield, which fitted sprockets to an SA hub:
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/components/dacon.html

And I got a Fichtel & Sachs Orbit 2-speed hub, which could be fitted with a six speed freewheel. Of course, this has since grown into the current SRAM 3x9 by various developments. I enjoyed having two ranges of gears available, and being able to change down at lights.


----------



## porteous (12 Mar 2013)

DaCon converters still come up for sale from time to time, and I suspect the blocks have much better thought out ratios than the one I have used, but it proves it still can be done, and is a lot more fun that paying for a modern multispeed hub. Like you I enjoy being able to downshift when stopped.


----------



## Foghat (15 Mar 2013)

I'm selling this classic bike over in the Classifieds:
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/rare-classic-bike-56cm-tvt-carbone-92-dura-ace-ultegra.126257/


----------



## Bernd Becker (29 Mar 2013)

Need to know...

What is this bike? I bought it on ebay and would like to know more about it.
Brand? Year?
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2936077458971.1073741827.1772155495&type=1


----------



## compo (1 Apr 2013)

I have been looking for a cheap road bike for a while and saw this one newly listed on ebay, BIN at £65. Back in the '80's I had the exact same model and it was always a very comfortable ride, so knowing the bike model very well I have taken a punt and bought it. I have to run down to Gravesend tomorrow to collect it. I wont be doing a full restoration. I will be doing whatever the bike needs to return it to a good reliable roadworthy condition, a simple job as the bike is really pretty basic.


----------



## thegravestoneman (2 May 2013)

not exactly a bike but my 1930s holdsworth tandem with 50s Holdsworth trike conversion in about 1985 with a very unhappy looking rider coerced into joining me for a ride , There are mercifully few pictures of me back then. The lack of willing stokers for such a beast lead me to selling the tandem as a bike and returning the conversion to it's previous owner.


----------



## raindog (3 May 2013)

thegravestoneman said:


> ...... my 1930s holdsworth tandem with 50s Holdsworth trike conversion......



bloody hell - designed to cause maximum chaos in heavy traffic
high speed downhill cornering must have been interesting.....


----------



## Cycleops (3 May 2013)

Here is my Norta, circa 1985. Triplex gears, Stronlight c/s, Shimano hubs with Mavic rims. Don't know much about the make except it's from Belgium.


----------



## compo (3 May 2013)

Before: The bike looks not too bad but in the flesh it is a bit of a mess. The paint was very chipped and scraped, wheels were rusty, tyres perished, gear levers didn't work properly. The old Huret rear mech was also very rusty as was the headset. It was OK apart from that!!
http://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad346/briarman/Raleigh_zps0bcc24d1.jpg

After: The frame has been stripped and powder coated. Most of the rusty bits are in the bin. New wheels, tyres and tubes. New headset and replacement rear mech along with new front and rear shifters. New brake levers and obviously new cables throughout. Still to do, I want to change the seat post for an alloy one with micro adjust, and I would like to fit some alloy handlebars when finances allow. For now I am reasonably pleased with the result. It hasn't been a cost effective job, but has been interesting and fun to do.


----------



## thegravestoneman (3 May 2013)

raindog said:


> bloody hell - designed to cause maximum chaos in heavy traffic
> high speed downhill cornering must have been interesting.....


 
The bigger the stoker the better so you could get full weight on the inside wheel whilst cornering, you got some lovely burns on the back of your calf's (even more so than a single seat trike) luckily the pilot got away burn free. A certain amount of bravery/stupidity help for fast down hill twisty bits and you used to bend (wreck) a lot of rims. They do provide a spectacular sight whether at speed or stuck in a queue of traffic. If I remember rightly Weinmann gutters were the strongest rim we could find.


----------



## Steve Malkin (3 May 2013)

compo said:


> It hasn't been a cost effective job, but has been interesting and fun to do.


 
It looks great Compo, I've enjoyed reading your posts about this bike.

I too have found that the bikes I have "done up" have ended up costing me more than they ended up being worth, but I also had a lot of fun in the process so now I just look on it as spending money as you would on any other form of entertainment rather than something to do to save cash, it's pretty cheap if you think of it in those terms - it can get addictive though!!


----------



## Cycleops (3 May 2013)

Bernd Becker said:


> Need to know...
> 
> What is this bike? I bought it on ebay and would like to know more about it.
> Brand? Year?
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2936077458971.1073741827.1772155495&type=1



The link is not working, can post another?


----------



## biggs682 (3 May 2013)

my latest find is this Saracen Cumbria


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2013)

soon to joined by this one , ended up costing a bit more but is only money !


----------



## LutherB (10 May 2013)

This is my 1988 Peugeot Premiere Sport, picked it up for £20 last year at a jumble sale! Really nice bike but weighs a ton.


----------



## fossala (18 May 2013)

Doing it up as we speak. Stripped down now, all components cleaned, now polishing.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (19 May 2013)

Bernd Becker said:


> Need to know...
> 
> What is this bike? I bought it on ebay and would like to know more about it.
> Brand? Year?
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2936077458971.1073741827.1772155495&type=1


almost certainly pre 1970, judging by the handlebar stem and the frame…


----------



## James Rannoch (21 May 2013)

My Viking Warlord II which I rescued from the dump.Think it's late 70's?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesrannoch/8158110277/


----------



## biggs682 (21 May 2013)

just got this nice little Revell


----------



## Enid Agnus Dei (22 May 2013)

1980 Raleigh Europa 5 speed.


----------



## Nicktheheat (13 Jun 2013)

S1m0nR said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Well, here are my three and a half:
> 
> ...


 Hi,
I've just been directed towards your immaculate Raleigh Record Ace by another member.
Do you still own it and if so could I ask a big favour that will help in the restoration of my RRA frame of the same vintage? I can't find any reproduction decals and need to get some good images to get a set made up.
Woud it be possible for you to photograph them and send via e-mail? I just need good images.
Any help that you can give would be gratefully received. Thanks.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (7 Jul 2013)

Some of these bikes are absolutely beautiful. Modern bikes are fantastic pieces of engineering and workmanship but when I look at old bikes and think how much things have changed it amazes me. When I was a kid the Raleigh team banana drop was out. Never got one for xmas  would this be a good classic bike to restore/do up ?


----------



## Campfire (12 Jul 2013)

Just tried to upload pic of my Cycles Gitane lightweight ladies tourer? Original apart from rack. Says file is too large. Don't know how to resize, have an iMac.


----------



## raindog (12 Jul 2013)

Campfire said:


> Don't know how to resize.


don't know if this helps?
http://www.google.fr/#sclient=psy-a...608,d.d2k&fp=1a533fa628c7aa5d&biw=986&bih=570


----------



## Cycleops (12 Jul 2013)

rideswithmoobs said:


> When I was a kid the Raleigh team banana drop was out. Never got one for xmas  would this be a good classic bike to restore/do up ?



It would be a great bike to restore/modernise. I have noticed that prices for them have escalated a bit recently, maybe others have the same idea as you. I know they are popular for fixies too, so get looking!


----------



## Kamakazerider (14 Jul 2013)

500 miles up on my first resto, a 76 Raleigh Europa, the childhood dream bike, (rode Carlton and Claud Butler BID) but never saw them on telly, however always had chrome forks and the wish list of gran sport campag gear that's on her now!
Voyage of discovery bought NOS gran sport brakes only to find out about drop length! Absolutely love riding the old girl and the bug has truly bitten now another 3 projects on the go plus trying to put the miles in to prepare for L'Eroica this year trying to get photos up but struggling to attach any advice gratefully recieved


----------



## Cycleops (14 Jul 2013)

Kamakazerider said:


> trying to get photos up but struggling to attach any advice gratefully recieved


 You need to put up nine more posts before you can attatch the pics. Look forward to seeing them.


----------



## Kamakazerider (14 Jul 2013)

Cheers for that
Hope it won't belong


----------



## Tony Smith (20 Jul 2013)

A recently refurbed mid 1950's James Fothergill. I had the original headbadge reproduced that James was



using at the time.


----------



## brett sleger (22 Jul 2013)

Wow these all look amazing guys love these vintage bikes!


----------



## blotbank (4 Aug 2013)

Here is my 1978 Raleigh Record out in the sunshine. I bought this in good condition recently from it's only previous owner who had hardly ridden it. Then added a few bits and bobs, Carradice Zipped Roll saddle bag, Lepper Quick 1000 saddle and new tape and tyres. Otherwise it was pretty much good to go. Just using to roll around the seaside in the sun at the minute, don't often get to do that up in Scotland!


----------



## carlton88 (4 Aug 2013)

This lovely restored Carlton Kermesse belongs to a friend. The original drop racing bars were replaced with North Road bars for comfort reasons.


----------



## Sillyoldman (4 Aug 2013)

carlton88 said:


> This lovely restored Carlton Kermesse belongs to a friend. The original drop racing bars were replaced with North Road bars for comfort reasons.



That looks beautiful. Love those bars, ever seen that type before.


----------



## George Johnson (4 Aug 2013)

Thanks for the comment. I am the friend of Carlton 08, and he sent me a link to this lovely thread.

I thought my Carlton would look well among all these beauties.

I was given the bike about five years ago, in quite a state of dereliction. If I had not taken the old girl on she would have been scrapped. Though the rear dérailleur was seized, I knew immediately that I loved this bike. I knew that I had to sympathetically rebuild her over time, and I use the cycle for my daily commute and for pleasure, so the work was always going to be steady. Three years ago last May I stripped the frame and had it re-enamelled at Argos Cycles in Bristol. I then had a second cycle to use - a Peugeot. I thought the cycle had gone far enough downhill that I did not have to try to keep to the original scheme, but rather gradually create a cycle I found comfortable, and very nice to use, for work and pleasure.

The North Road bar has cured the problem I have always had with drops. Shoulder ache, and yet even with this ancient style of bar the cycle is easy to get nice quick average speeds, even just into my second half century.

I am only the second owner, as the cycle was bought new from Little and Hall in Ross-on-Wye in 1985 by the friend who let me have her for nothing five years ago, and whom I have known since childhood. I was delighted, as the old girl is the first decent cycle I ever owned. My pride and joy!

ATB from George


----------



## compo (22 Aug 2013)

compo said:


> Before: The bike looks not too bad but in the flesh it is a bit of a mess. The paint was very chipped and scraped, wheels were rusty, tyres perished, gear levers didn't work properly. The old Huret rear mech was also very rusty as was the headset. It was OK apart from that!!
> http://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad346/briarman/Raleigh_zps0bcc24d1.jpg
> 
> After: The frame has been stripped and powder coated. Most of the rusty bits are in the bin. New wheels, tyres and tubes. New headset and replacement rear mech along with new front and rear shifters. New brake levers and obviously new cables throughout. Still to do, I want to change the seat post for an alloy one with micro adjust, and I would like to fit some alloy handlebars when finances allow. For now I am reasonably pleased with the result. It hasn't been a cost effective job, but has been interesting and fun to do.


 
I have had a problem with this bike since the rebuild. Every time I brake fairly hard the handlebars swivel down. I have tightened the clamp bolt several times but it still does it. I noticed yesterday that there was a large dent in the bars where the clamp fits. I hadn't previously removed the bars from the clamp so hadn't noticed it before. I have been wanting to replace the steel bars with alloy alloy ones so I am using this opportunity to fit a quill stem to A Head adaptor, I already have an A Head stem and new bars were delivered this morning, so I am just waiting for the A Head adaptor to arrive and I can swap it all over. That will just leave the seat post to replace with an alloy micro-adjust one. Things have to be done as and when scarce funds allow, and as it is an N+1 bike it is sometimes hard to justify spending money that isn't essential.


----------



## Enid Agnus Dei (23 Aug 2013)

Just purchased 2 weeks ago , and was bought for £20-00 including the lights, she rides pretty damn well but it's slow! 2 broken spokes in the back wheel and bottom bracket wobble issues apart I like it and have decided to keep it now partly because I learnt to ride on one of these!


----------



## Pembo (30 Aug 2013)

My 1984 (ish?) Winora its a German brand, and has a shimano Golden Arrow groupset on it, the rear wheel is a Mavic Open SUP rim on a Shimano 105 hub. 
Its my commuter!  
Sorry my 2mp camera sucks!


----------



## GaryA (3 Sep 2013)

Long thread but has anyone posted this;? 


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__TbgmSR54o


Fine machines from 3.35 on


----------



## Cavalol (3 Sep 2013)

I'm chuffed that I finally got my dream bike...


...after searching for a while. I know they're not exactly the pinnacle of cycling greatness, but my big brother had one back in the day and I always wanted to ride it. he'd leave it locked all the while but when he first went to uni he forgot to and I spend many an hour riding it round thinking I was the bee's knees. Anyhow his was the same colour as this one so it was a no brainer when it came up on eBay. I REALLY want to restore it and have enough bits here to make it nice, though I want to get some repro stickers and then have the frame repaired (dent in top tube) and resprayed in as close to the original colour as possible.


----------



## uphillstruggler (4 Sep 2013)

Cavalol said:


> I'm chuffed that I finally got my dream bike...
> 
> 
> ...after searching for a while. I know they're not exactly the pinnacle of cycling greatness, but my big brother had one back in the day and I always wanted to ride it. he'd leave it locked all the while but when he first went to uni he forgot to and I spend many an hour riding it round thinking I was the bee's knees. Anyhow his was the same colour as this one so it was a no brainer when it came up on eBay. I REALLY want to restore it and have enough bits here to make it nice, though I want to get some repro stickers and then have the frame repaired (dent in top tube) and resprayed in as close to the original colour as possible.


 
Leave it as it is for a while - see how you get on and see if you want to make any changes further down the line. All this fettling becomes surprisingly expensive
well done for finding your dream bike


----------



## Cavalol (4 Sep 2013)

Thanks, it's not complete but I do have some nice parts to make it whole. I know a couple of lads in the bodyshop game so hopefully they could spray it at 'mates rates' but I reckon the decals could be tricky or expensive or both!


----------



## Tony Smith (4 Sep 2013)

The decals shouldn't be a problem but, as uphillstruggler says, ride it for a while (if only on a turbo trainer) and see how it fits -or doesn't as the case may be- and then start the refurbishment. It could be something as little as a different length stem that could make all the difference to comfort !!


----------



## Cavalol (4 Sep 2013)

Cheers. Fit wise it seems ok so far and I have a slightly smaller BSA (Tour of Britain) which is fine




BSA Tour of Britain by Cavlover1, on Flickr


----------



## mrBishboshed (5 Sep 2013)

After reading this thread and seeing all the beautiful and lovingly restored steeds i find myself searching for my own on bargain eBay.
Just waiting for a Rayleigh Banana to show up (Reynolds 531 version) , or something else that tickles my fancy. Anyone got one?

How easy is it to track down parts for these older bikes?


----------



## Cycleops (5 Sep 2013)

mrBishboshed said:


> After reading this thread and seeing all the beautiful and lovingly restored steeds i find myself searching for my own on bargain eBay.
> Just waiting for a Rayleigh Banana to show up (Reynolds 531 version) , or something else that tickles my fancy. Anyone got one?
> 
> How easy is it to track down parts for these older bikes?



Quite easy, ask biggs682 he has done a lot of these projects.


----------



## mrBishboshed (5 Sep 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Quite easy, ask biggs682 he has done a lot of these projects.


I shall find something i like and then hit then hit Biggs682 up for the info. Thanks.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Sep 2013)

@mrBishboshed does it have to be a Banana ?

why not start off with an easy project like the Dawes Medalion i have in the for sale section of classifieds its itching for a new home


----------



## fossala (5 Sep 2013)

biggs682 said:


> @mrBishboshed does it have to be a Banana ?
> 
> why not start off with an easy project like the Dawes Medalion i have in the for sale section of classifieds its itching for a new home


Nothing like a quick plug 

EDIT: @mrBishboshed, what you need to think about is what kind of riding you want to do. For instance, at the moment I'm riding a Raleigh Randonneur to work, I love the look of colnago masters (classic red, not art deco) but it wouldn't fit the job. Pick what you want to do with the bike and I'm sure some of us vintage "nuts" will help you out with some ideas. You never know, the Dawes Medalion could be a perfect match.


----------



## mrBishboshed (7 Sep 2013)

fossala said:


> Nothing like a quick plug
> 
> EDIT: @mrBishboshed, what you need to think about is what kind of riding you want to do. For instance, at the moment I'm riding a Raleigh Randonneur to work, I love the look of colnago masters (classic red, not art deco) but it wouldn't fit the job. Pick what you want to do with the bike and I'm sure some of us vintage "nuts" will help you out with some ideas. You never know, the Dawes Medalion could be a perfect match.



The only reason the banana tickles my fancy was it was something I couldn't have way back when. I think an all rounder would suit me better, a bike that makes the winter pass a bit quicker. Something that can handle all conditions. 

Panniers and mudguards would be very nice. I like the retro look but I'm also happy with modern reliability and performance. I would like to marry the two if possible.

I will want something to ride not show by the end. I would like to tour with it one day. (Wifes approval pending. ) It won't need to be original. It will need to be better value for money than its modern equivalent. All the vintage bikes seem ooze personality. 

How much should I expect to budget for a project or is that a how long is a piece of string type question? Maybe I'd be better off buying a completed project from one of you nuts.


----------



## Ludacris (12 Oct 2013)

Some absolutely stunning bikes on this thread. I'm loving the colours, so much nicer than modern bikes.


----------



## Tony Smith (14 Oct 2013)

Ludacris said:


> Some absolutely stunning bikes on this thread. I'm loving the colours, so much nicer than modern bikes.


 
Some ride a whole lot better than some modern bikes too. Care was usually taken in their manufacture and everyone wanted their 'frame to fame' back in the day. Small one (and two) man bands turned out top quality frames, some of which still survive, but lets not be too rose tinted, there was some crap about then.


----------



## thegravestoneman (14 Oct 2013)

Tony Smith said:


> Some ride a whole lot better than some modern bikes too. Care was usually taken in their manufacture and everyone wanted their 'frame to fame' back in the day. Small one (and two) man bands turned out top quality frames, some of which still survive, but lets not be too rose tinted, there was some crap about then.



There certainly was some cr*p about, we sold some of it and other places sold a whole lot worse. A whole lot more cr*p survives in comparison to the middling to quality stuff but people still seem to want it? I have seen some on these pages that make me cringe (obviously to any one who reads this I don't mean theirs) Remember entry level stuff probably sold to people who would ride it twice and put it in the loft out house or where ever and years later it is this stuff that is pulled out and sold as retro. be careful what you buy and do not judge all old bikes by what ever you see as a one off!


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Oct 2013)

This is some fine wisdom, ^ and should be engraved at the gates of both Gumtree and Craigslist.


----------



## LimeBurn (16 Oct 2013)

A before and after of my Galaxy.


----------



## uphillstruggler (16 Oct 2013)

LimeBurn said:


> A before and after of my Galaxy.
> View attachment 30883
> View attachment 30884


 
Hello Limeburn

that's a good looking machine. it looks similar to the bike in my profile picture although I think mine may be an Echelon - mine was in a mess when I laid my hands on it so needed a fair amount of work.

if you don't mind me asking, what is your front mech. I currently have an old dura ace on but am looking for something a little less highly strung.

cheers


----------



## LimeBurn (16 Oct 2013)

uphillstruggler said:


> Hello Limeburn
> 
> that's a good looking machine. it looks similar to the bike in my profile picture although I think mine may be an Echelon - mine was in a mess when I laid my hands on it so needed a fair amount of work.
> 
> ...


Its the standard Sunrace that came on the bike, probably a lot lower down the pecking order than your Dura-Ace I think.


----------



## uphillstruggler (16 Oct 2013)

LimeBurn said:


> Its the standard Sunrace that came on the bike, probably a lot lower down the pecking order than your Dura-Ace I think.



Cheers, it needs something a little looser, is there a model name or number?


----------



## LimeBurn (16 Oct 2013)

uphillstruggler said:


> Cheers, it needs something a little looser, is there a model name or number?



I'll have a look in the morning for you, although I cant remember seeing any model mark on it, its a little wet and grim for me to venture out to have a look now.


----------



## uphillstruggler (16 Oct 2013)

LimeBurn said:


> I'll have a look in the morning for you, although I cant remember seeing any model mark on it, its a little wet and grim for me to venture out to have a look now.



Fair enough, cheers


----------



## LimeBurn (16 Oct 2013)

uphillstruggler said:


> Fair enough, cheers


Just made it out between downpours. No mark other than the sunrace logo, which is in red, I'm afraid. Sorry.


----------



## uphillstruggler (16 Oct 2013)

LimeBurn said:


> Just made it out between downpours. No mark other than the sunrace logo, which is in red, I'm afraid. Sorry.


Thanks for checking


----------



## stevevw (17 Oct 2013)

Just an update on the two Raleigh's. two and a half years on and they are just as good as the day I built them. My son and his girlfriend use them nearly every day commuting in London, they must spend as much time cleaning them as they do riding. Glad they are being used and loved. 



stevevw said:


> Great to see a Classic and Vintage section.
> 
> I have loads of projects on the go and will post on here when each is finished. here is a couple from a while back.


----------



## Bobtoo (18 Oct 2013)

.


thegravestoneman said:


> There certainly was some cr*p about, we sold some of it and other places sold a whole lot worse. A whole lot more cr*p survives in comparison to the middling to quality stuff but people still seem to want it? I have seen some on these pages that make me cringe (obviously to any one who reads this I don't mean theirs) Remember entry level stuff probably sold to people who would ride it twice and put it in the loft out house or where ever and years later it is this stuff that is pulled out and sold as retro. be careful what you buy and do not judge all old bikes by what ever you see as a one off!



A large part of the retro bike scene is middle-aged people trying to capture something they had or coveted when they were a teenager. That means looking for the model you had, or possibly the one that the cool/spoilt kid down the road had- which is usually entry or near-entry level bikes. In most cases they will serve the purpose just fine- family outings or ambling around the countryside trying to pretend the last 30 years didn't happen (that's not just me, right?). Now, as then, the basic bikes are good enough, but if you find you want more from a bike you have to raise your sights a bit (I'm talking retro kit here, modern cheap bikes aren't remotely up to the job). If that happens you won't lose much on the bike you bought, unless you paid well over the odds for it. £100 will buy you the best 1980s schoolboy bike (as will £50 if you wait for the right opportunity), which is pretty cheap as midlife crisis purchases go.


----------



## thegravestoneman (18 Oct 2013)

Bobtoo said:


> .
> 
> 
> A large part of the retro bike scene is middle-aged people trying to capture something they had or coveted when they were a teenager. That means looking for the model you had, or possibly the one that the cool/spoilt kid down the road had- which is usually entry or near-entry level bikes. In most cases they will serve the purpose just fine- family outings or ambling around the countryside trying to pretend the last 30 years didn't happen (that's not just me, right?). Now, as then, the basic bikes are good enough, but if you find you want more from a bike you have to raise your sights a bit (I'm talking retro kit here, modern cheap bikes aren't remotely up to the job). If that happens you won't lose much on the bike you bought, unless you paid well over the odds for it. £100 will buy you the best 1980s schoolboy bike (as will £50 if you wait for the right opportunity), which is pretty cheap as midlife crisis purchases go.



I agree with you and thought about putting that point in, but I have a tendency to ramble so left it out. Recapturing your youth is a fine thing and I do not have a problem with that at all. My first proper bike was a Raleigh Arena but I do not have fond memories of it at all but hey ho! I do still admire Choppers which I also had and it was a dangerous contraption that I loved. There are a lot of folk about though who did not live in that age and are buying the entry level stuff and judging all older bikes on that and then decide all old bikes are cr*p which they most certainly are not. It is harder to ascertain the quality of a bike by it badge or builder unlike say buying period cars (we all know the difference between a Granada and a Fiesta or a Westminster and an A30 but it is much harder with bikes). I still ride a bike I had built bespoke for me in 83 and a carbon framed modern fancy I love them both, but I also have a basic Raleigh of 83 vintage I do not like at all. It took me two years of constant fettling and changing and a trip to a frame fettlers to get my Raleigh Record Ace to a configuration I liked and could ride every day but had a much more basic Holdsworth I loved. There are also plenty of people riding retro bikes of completely the wrong frame size and this too makes me cringe no matter what quality the bike I don't know if this is because of availability or ignorance. I obviously ride a butchers bike too and this is a dreadful thing I love too more memories then I can recall in that.
So I agree with you and all I am trying to say is if you are unaware or unknowledgable of bikes from the past please do not judge them all by one purchase or one ride, there is every conceivable old bike out there just as there is with new bikes now now and finding the right one is not as easy as buying new. 

See rambling again.

all the best Gaz.


----------



## LimeBurn (19 Oct 2013)

Completely agree - I had an old Raleigh Team Banana when I was a teenager, and although it was not a lightweight machine with an italian pedigree I did have some good times on it. I'd looked to see what they were going for on ebay and the small ads and noticed they were fetching decent money for what they were. Last month was my birthday and lo and behold my wife had managed to pick one up, a really good original one I might add, and so now it'll become my winter project. Not because of its worth or merit but just because I can, and if that helps keep the retro scene alive and well then all the better in my view. Anything that promotes the bike scene in general is all good to me, when I'm out on my modern bikes I very rarely get any comments or chat unless its from another bikie, but when out on the Dawes Galaxy I get far more comments and questions from all walks of life.


----------



## love2pedal.com (12 Nov 2013)

Condor Baracchi lugless from about 1973. Bought used from Monty at the Condor shop at 90 Grays Inn Rd in January of 1975. It was purple when I got it and had the name of the Welsh TT champ on the top tube-John Pritchard. Foolishly repainted it in 1984 (smacking head with palm).


----------



## thegravestoneman (12 Nov 2013)

love2pedal.com said:


> Condor Baracchi lugless from about 1973. Bought used from Monty at the Condor shop at 90 Grays Inn Rd in January of 1975. It was purple when I got it and had the name of the Welsh TT champ on the top tube-John Pritchard. Foolishly repainted it in 1984 (smacking head with palm).


Now that is a thing of beauty, even in its pajamas (interesting paintjob) right size for you too. thanks for posting the pic a pleasure to see it.


----------



## Bobtoo (23 Nov 2013)

My Raleigh Royal and some Shetland scenery. Quite a long way to go for the shakedown ride. Verdict: Steep hills + single track roads = not the best place to find your brakes don't really work.


----------



## Joseph Jessop (26 Dec 2013)




----------



## Joseph Jessop (26 Dec 2013)

Hi all, this is my new (yet old) bike that I bought off a neighbour for just three bottles of ale! Not a bad deal at all. However, neither I nor the seller knows what model of Falcon it is, and I would appreciate it if someone can give me a hand as to what it might be before I begin my restoration. If anymore images are needed, feel free to ask.
http://instagram.com/p/iZQ13fAmVh/


----------



## OldCanal (29 Dec 2013)

As an elderly 'newbie' I'm still trying to weave my way through the nuances of forum navigation. So, this is my first attempt at uploading a pic. Fingers x'ed.

Me, aged 16 in 1959 with my newly acquired and treasured "Jim Soens", hand built by Jim himself (Mr Soens or 'Sir' to me then). Sorry about the quality of the pic but 'Box Brownies' had limited capabilities in those days.






Equipped with - h/bar controlled Campagnolo 10 speed Gran Sport front and rear mechs, TA rings/adaptor on Stronglight 3 arm 'Competition' cottered cranks, 27x1 1/4 Weinmann rims on Campagnolo lf qr hubs shod with Michelin amber walls, Mafac Racer brakeset, GB Maes on GB stem, Brooks B15 narrow, etc. Note the trend (compared with today) to larger frames with lower seat posts and stems.

It took 2 years of 7 day am and pm paper rounds and a Saturday job to save up for it, but boy, was it worth it. The week after this was taken my mate and I set off on our fondly remembered Liverpool to Lands End and back YH tour. About 900 miles in 10 days, not bad for a 16yr old. My mate emigrated to NZ a couple of years later and eventually became one of the head honchos in their national team. Years later, both of our sons went on to represent their respective countries at World Championships and Olympics, but never raced against each other. 

As posted on another thread, due to spinal problems my cycling days were curtailed many years ago I regret to say but I'm currently in the process of a restoration/rebuild of a beautiful 1947 Hobbs of Barbican. It's intended to be ridden by my grandson in due course. If this first attempt at posting with pics works I'll start that shortly.


----------



## pubrunner (29 Dec 2013)

Bobtoo said:


> My Raleigh Royal and some Shetland scenery. Quite a long way to go for the shakedown ride. Verdict: Steep hills + single track roads = not the best place to find your brakes don't really work.



Where in Shetland (one of my favourite places), were the pics taken ?


----------



## Tony Raynor (30 Dec 2013)

Joseph Jessop said:


> Hi all, this is my new (yet old) bike that I bought off a neighbour for just three bottles of ale! Not a bad deal at all. However, neither I nor the seller knows what model of Falcon it is, and I would appreciate it if someone can give me a hand as to what it might be before I begin my restoration. If anymore images are needed, feel free to ask.
> http://instagram.com/p/iZQ13fAmVh/


Joseph, this looks similar to one I picked up in September. It's a Falcon phantom, hers the link to my post. When I took the chequered sticker off on the top tube it had phantom underneath. Still to get it cleaned, oiled and regressed.

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/falcon-bicycle.140789/


----------



## Bobtoo (30 Dec 2013)

pubrunner said:


> Where in Shetland (one of my favourite places), were the pics taken ?



The first one was taken on the A971 overlooking the Loch of Brunatwatt, during a short circuit from Walls (where they make the best oatcakes available to mankind) http://goo.gl/maps/gV0XF . I'll have to have a think about the other one and get back to you.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (30 Dec 2013)

OldCanal said:


> As an elderly 'newbie' I'm still trying to weave my way through the nuances of forum navigation. So, this is my first attempt at uploading a pic. Fingers x'ed.
> 
> Me, aged 16 in 1959 with my newly acquired and treasured "Jim Soens", hand built by Jim himself (Mr Soens or 'Sir' to me then). Sorry about the quality of the pic but 'Box Brownies' had limited capabilities in those days.
> 
> ...


this link might be of interest oldcanal…
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/builders/jim-soens-builder.html


----------



## OldCanal (30 Dec 2013)

alecstilleyedye said:


> this link might be of interest oldcanal…
> http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/builders/jim-soens-builder.html


Thank you. It's got quite a lot of background about the family and references to many other of the quality Liverpool framebuilders of the day. Jim's frames very rarely come on the market these days, the same being true of messrs Fothergill and Hurlen. If there's anyone out there who knows of a frame that's available, built by any of these master craftsmen, I'd be pleased to hear from them.

I spent more time than enough here in my youth.


----------



## flippin3speeds (5 Jan 2014)

1979 Raleigh Royal Roadster, sold as seen off ebay, £21.00
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/537918_506233602754970_104192559_n.jpg
c1940 BSA "The Vicar's Bike"


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2014)

i think a few ex Liverpool area members will enjoy this bike , not a true vintage bike but still might jog some memory's


----------



## OldCanal (8 Jan 2014)

biggs682 said:


> i think a few ex Liverpool area members will enjoy this bike , not a true vintage bike but still might jog some memory's
> 
> View attachment 35709
> View attachment 35710


I believe that sadly, Ian passed away quite some years ago after acquiring a burgeoning and deserved reputation as a quality framebuilder, operating from his premises in Bebington, Wirral. I left Liverpool in '66 so never knew Ian and his work first hand but from what I've seen since, he holds a justifiable place in the pantheon of illustrious builders from Merseyside.

For others who are interested : http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ian-may-cycles.82798/


----------



## Tony Raynor (8 Jan 2014)

Ok now I've finished it here's my first full strip down and rebuild. Just finished setting up gears (damn for such a simple design they can be hard to set up). My son is over the moon with it. I did a quick 2 miles with him and I've just realised 45 year olds should not try and race their 17 year old son.

Anyone point me to the nearest oxygen tent please.


----------



## uphillstruggler (8 Jan 2014)

Tony Raynor said:


> Ok now I've finished it here's my first full strip down and rebuild. Just finished setting up gears (damn for such a simple design they can be hard to set up). My son is over the moon with it. I did a quick 2 miles with him and I've just realised 45 year olds should not try and race their 17 year old son.
> 
> Anyone point me to the nearest oxygen tent please.
> View attachment 35844
> View attachment 35845



very smart, I like that a lot.


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Jan 2014)

uphillstruggler said:


> very smart, I like that a lot.


Yes, I agree very nice.


----------



## smokeysmoo (8 Jan 2014)

Very nice job. Just needs black bar tape and it'll be perfect


----------



## uphillstruggler (8 Jan 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> Very nice job. Just needs black bar tape and it'll be perfect



Surely brown to match the saddle


----------



## smokeysmoo (8 Jan 2014)

uphillstruggler said:


> Surely brown to match the saddle


Either or, although TBH I'd fit a black saddle as well


----------



## Spokesmann (11 Jan 2014)

My current winter bike - my ultra reliable Carlton Corsa, 23" frame, built August 1975. Complete with a new Carradice Nelson long flap for all that stuff I need for my daily commute...


----------



## Mr. Mitchell (20 Jan 2014)

My '42 Hercules roadster Safety Model.


----------



## Cycleops (25 Jan 2014)

Mr. Mitchell said:


> My '42 Hercules roadster Safety Model.



Pics unfortunately don't work on my android. Wonder why they called it the "safety" model, maybe gave some protection from bombs!


----------



## Mr. Mitchell (27 Jan 2014)

http://johnsbit.weebly.com/my-bicycle.html


----------



## BrianEvesham (27 Jan 2014)

Mr. Mitchell said:


>


Very nice, reminds me of my 80's Pashley roadster which I loved.


----------



## Cypher (27 Jan 2014)

Tony Raynor said:


> Ok now I've finished it here's my first full strip down and rebuild. Just finished setting up gears (damn for such a simple design they can be hard to set up). My son is over the moon with it. I did a quick 2 miles with him and I've just realised 45 year olds should not try and race their 17 year old son.
> 
> Anyone point me to the nearest oxygen tent please.
> View attachment 35844
> View attachment 35845



Tony your bike looks great, just wondering what colour is it ? I would love to keep that colour in mind for a future project.


----------



## Tony Raynor (27 Jan 2014)

@Cypher 
I'll ask the garage that did the respray. I'm pretty sure it's an automotive 2 PAC paint, but I'm sure they will have the code hopefully. I'm going to use the same colour on the Bianchi I'm redoing. I know it's not Celeste green but it is a nice colour.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Tony Raynor (27 Jan 2014)

@mr Mitchell
That's one great restoration. I have a 36 ladies coventry eagle. I hope it comes out half as good as yours.


----------



## Mr. Mitchell (28 Jan 2014)

Tony Raynor said:


> @mr Mitchell
> That's one great restoration. I have a 36 ladies coventry eagle. I hope it comes out half as good as yours.


I can't take any credit for doing any restoration work. The bike's an original, authentic apart from a new tyre, new inner tubes and a bell (and I need to get a new pump) she's as she was in WWII. I have the lights and dynamo and they still work too. Good luck with your restoration. I was enjoying restoring a Royal Enfield but it needs that much it might not be worth doing.


----------



## Owd Fella (30 Jan 2014)

Here's one of mine, part of a stable of 14. A 1996 Ellis Briggs Favori in Columbus tubing and period 105 groupset. It's a lovely ride, very comfortable but responsive enough for the occasional time trial.


----------



## R600 (30 Jan 2014)

Owd Fella said:


> Here's one of mine, part of a stable of 14. A 1996 Ellis Briggs Favori in Columbus tubing and period 105 groupset. It's a lovely ride, very comfortable but responsive enough for the occasional time trial.
> 
> View attachment 37176


smart bike are those open 4 cd's. michelin axial pro's suit it well


----------



## Cypher (5 Feb 2014)

This is my brothers 1983 Raleigh Winner, was bought from ebay & had dutch/belgium tax plate on front axle.


----------



## Spokesmann (7 Feb 2014)

Looking good.


----------



## velovoice (7 Feb 2014)

I think I've posted up my 1979 Puch Princess before but she's had a total re-build, so here she is again:






Her story: http://velovoice.blogspot.co.uk/search/label/Lorelei


----------



## raindog (8 Feb 2014)

velovoice said:


> I think I've posted up my 1979 Puch Princess before but she's had a total re-build, so here she is again:


that's just gorgeous


----------



## flippin3speeds (8 Feb 2014)

Mr. Mitchell said:


> http://johnsbit.weebly.com/my-bicycle.html


Tasty looking bike. I love roadsters.


----------



## Tony Raynor (9 Feb 2014)

Nearly finished pre 53 humber. I know I changed it to a fixed gear but I still think of it as vintage. Yet another donation to my son. Maybe I'm just getting my own back on his mother (divorced long time ago). Wonder what other type of bicycle I can do for him lol.

Original bike £30
Powder coating free
Handlebars, brake, crankset donated from another bike
Wheels £70

I've certainly learnt a lot about old bikes and how new components especially wheels don't fit. A quick spread if the front forks and back forks and a dremmel and file and voila, new wheels fit. I must admit it takes a lot of stretching to get the front forks spread.





Still cheap and will last much longer than any new bike.


----------



## plantfit (15 Feb 2014)

Restored Roy Thame, it was in a bit of a state when I acquired it but enjoyed bringing it back to life with a complete stripdown respray and new wheels all the rest are original parts

Roger


----------



## Tony Raynor (15 Feb 2014)

That's a lovely restoration @plantfit . Those mudguards are setting my attention deficit ..... Ooh shiny parts lol. Did you rebuild the wheels or just clean and polish? It's the one part I hate is trying to get the spokes nice and shiny.


----------



## plantfit (16 Feb 2014)

Thanks for compliment Tony.Unfortunately the original wheels were rotted through in places so got some alloy ones with shiny finish from an auction web site, only £30.00 the pair,(27x1 1/4) frame was stripped to bare metal and given two coats grey primer, three coats of "Fiat red orange" and two coats of clear coat after decals were applied, other alloy parts were hand polished using a "Brasso" type metal polish, took some time but worth the effort, mudguards are original but had to sort out the rear one near the reflector, too many dings so more time spent with a hide mallet and sand bag to get out the worst of them, cables are all new

Roger


----------



## Cypher (16 Feb 2014)

I have aquired a frame & fork set but i cant find any numbers/letters or stamps, it does have a campag headset in. Any ideas please?? There is a square bracket on the back of the seat post 3/4 of the way up.


----------



## Cypher (16 Feb 2014)




----------



## Spokesmann (22 Feb 2014)

Performed a major service on this bike today, its taken a lot of punishment over the last couple of months with some pretty horrendous weather here.

New brake blocks, new Marathons and tubes and I have lubed and repacked the front and rear hubs with new grease. Performed a good clean up too.


----------



## Owd Fella (25 Feb 2014)

Cypher said:


> View attachment 38256
> View attachment 38257


I don't think that is a Campag headset. It looks like a TDC with a spare Campag spacer and an extra 'toothed' spacer fitted. The frame itself is possibly 50's with those pointed seat stay tops, headset grease port, Pennine gas pump bracket brazing and Benelux (?) rear ends. Could be a quality maker and needs a bit of research to try and find out. Any numbers on it?


----------



## Cypher (26 Feb 2014)

Thank you Owd Fella for your reply, after some more rubbing down we have found what looks like B146 on the BB & 680 stamped on the fork tube inside the headset.
We think that it was originally a 5speed with a Suntour cable guide near BB then a Campag cable end bracket has been added for a front deralier.
Thanks again and we will keep searching the net, LBS & the frame itself for more clues (its like doing a family tree finding clues & moving on a bit at a time)


----------



## Owd Fella (28 Feb 2014)

Unusual that you have 2 different numbers unless the forks and frame aren't an original pair. The numbers don't mean anything to me - but they might to somebody on the Retrobike website -
www.retrobike.co.uk
Post a few photos there (in Classic Road section) and see what happens.


----------



## young Ed (28 Feb 2014)

Mr. Mitchell said:


> http://johnsbit.weebly.com/my-bicycle.html


interesting front brake there, any info?
oh and nice bike great condition keep her just that way! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## velovoice (28 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> interesting front brake there, any info?
> oh and nice bike great condition keep her just that way!
> Cheers Ed


Rod brakes. Typical for the era. See e.g. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle_brake#Rod-actuated_brakes


----------



## Owd Fella (3 Mar 2014)

Owd Fella said:


> Unusual that you have 2 different numbers unless the forks and frame aren't an original pair. The numbers don't mean anything to me - but they might to somebody on the Retrobike website -
> www.retrobike.co.uk
> Post a few photos there (in Classic Road section) and see what happens.


I see you've done it and got some interesting replies.


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Mar 2014)

Mr. Mitchell said:


> http://johnsbit.weebly.com/my-bicycle.html


lovely looking bike... I hop you wear tweed when riding it  but.... what's that lever thingy on the top tube?

edit... just spotted the cable... 3 speed hub gears


----------



## Spokesmann (9 Mar 2014)

Great day for a ride...
Beautiful weather today meant I could get my Constellation out for its first run this year. Just a gentle 11 miler around some of my favourite haunts in Plymouth.


----------



## Psyclist (9 Mar 2014)

Some beautiful bikes posted on here  I acquired this last night. Going to be a single speed conversion (maybe sacrilegious to some of you)


----------



## raindog (10 Mar 2014)

Psyclist said:


> Going to be a single speed conversion (maybe sacrilegious to some of you)


Yep - I reckon that would be a real shame.
Nice frame though.


----------



## Spokesmann (10 Mar 2014)

Managed to get s few miles in on my Sun Snipe today...


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2014)

sorry guys have been using a modernish Genesis last few days whilst the Pollard has a rest and clean as like @Spokesmann said it has taken a battering over the last few months


----------



## Psyclist (10 Mar 2014)

raindog said:


> Yep - I reckon that would be a real shame.
> Nice frame though.



If I can stretch my budget I'll use gears, but at this time I'm busy building a mountain bike too. I enjoy singlespeed and it'll be just for short commutes mainly, so I also don't have to worry about adjust gears etc. less to go wrong.


----------



## Mr. Mitchell (14 Mar 2014)

MontyVeda said:


> lovely looking bike... I hop you wear tweed when riding it  but.... what's that lever thingy on the top tube?
> 
> edit... just spotted the cable... 3 speed hub gears


I think this kind of three speed lever works well. Hub gears and lever are Hercules, before Sturmeys were fitted to Hercules bike. 
I do wear a tweed flat cap right enough. Leather boots, old style trousers, waistcoat, pocket watch, leather gloves, cord jacket (poor man's velvet), braces, neck scarf and an old army bag slung over my shoulder. The only bit of gear that I have that is specifically for riding my bike I suppose is bicycle clips.


----------



## Spokesmann (16 Mar 2014)

Out for a few miles today on a 1975 Carlton Criterium...


----------



## rhm (26 Mar 2014)

I've just joined this forum, so, Hi!

Here's my Fothergill bike. Not sure how old it is, but it appears to be older than any other Fothergill I've encountered on the internet. So definitely from the 40's if not the 30's. Don't let the components fool you; I got it as a bare frame from Mr. Stone. I reconstructed the down tube decal from traces I found under the terrible repaint; not traces of the original decal, that is, but the traces of rust stains that surrounded the original decal. Where the decal had been, the steel was still shiny and bright, but the surrounding background was stained. I painted it myself, and am planning to have it properly refinished soon. So Tony, if you see this, please send me a private message so we can discuss decals.


----------



## ChrisEyles (27 Mar 2014)

Cypher said:


> I have aquired a frame & fork set but i cant find any numbers/letters or stamps, it does have a campag headset in. Any ideas please?? There is a square bracket on the back of the seat post 3/4 of the way up.
> View attachment 38223
> View attachment 38224
> View attachment 38225
> ...



Don't know if anyone has beat me to this, but I'm pretty sure that is a Cinelli Riviera frame - or at least the lugs and forks look exactly the same as those on mine (ca. 1960). Although its considerably lower end than the Super Corsa, mine rides very nicely indeed, so it's definitely worth doing up the frame


----------



## rhm (27 Mar 2014)

ChrisEyles said:


> Don't know if anyone has beat me to this, but I'm pretty sure that is a Cinelli Riviera frame - or at least the lugs and forks look exactly the same as those on mine (ca. 1960). Although its considerably lower end than the Super Corsa, mine rides very nicely indeed, so it's definitely worth doing up the frame


I'm no Cinelli expert, but Cypher's bike doesn't say 'Cinelli' to me. My first question (to Cypher) would be: have you determined the bottom bracket threading? English, French or Italian? Second question would be, what's the seat post size?
I take it there's no lamp bracket on the right side of the fork; so that's a mark against English manufacture. The rectangular boss on the seat tube might be a lamp bracket; if so, that's a French thing.
ChrisEyles, since as I say I'm no Cinelli expert, and I've never seen a Cinelli that looks like Cypher's, I'd love to see photos of yours!


----------



## Cypher (27 Mar 2014)

This is cypher's brother. it is my frame.
Thank you all for your help in identifying the frame. I have found out using your help, the internet and a LBS, that...
The front forks drop outs are Campagnolo, the rear ones are possibly Campag (no stamping).
The rear dropout derallier thread and mud guard support bolt holes seem to be UNF, im not sure about th BB at the moment.
The bracket on the back of the seat post is a Pennine gas pump bracket.
The lugs are Ekla and possibly the seat stay spear heads.
I have removed the paint and found that at some point, possibly when the original customer bought the bike/frame, they had the pump hangers under the top tube and the gear lever support boss removed as there are remnants of brass weld at those points.
I have measured the seat post angle as 73deg and the headset as 75deg.
The frame weighs 2.6KG with forks.
I am planning to build the frame using any retro parts as i cant identify the make and model. i'll try and get it done before the Tour de France, as i would like to take it along to Leyburn.
My choice of colour is dark burgandy with cream white head stock and band on seat post tube.


----------



## ChrisEyles (28 Mar 2014)

rhm said:


> ChrisEyles, since as I say I'm no Cinelli expert, and I've never seen a Cinelli that looks like Cypher's, I'd love to see photos of yours!



Just waiting on a new seatpost (the present one has been hacked off super-short), then I shall mount the old brooks B17 that was originally on the bike and get some photos up here as soon as we have a nice sunny day to take them. 

Googling around you tend to find lots of pics of old Cinelli SC's, but comparatively few Riviera's (or mod C's, as I believe they're also known). Will also be curious to see if any of the experts on here can assist me in pinning a year on the frame...


----------



## Spokesmann (29 Mar 2014)

Finally got around to fitting a vintage Coloral water bottle to my Sun Snip Prestige...

Looks the part I think, and still usable.


----------



## rhm (31 Mar 2014)

Raleigh Lenton Sports from 1951.


----------



## ChrisEyles (4 Apr 2014)

Loads of wonderful bikes on here - congrats to all the lucky owners! 



rhm said:


> ChrisEyles, since as I say I'm no Cinelli expert, and I've never seen a Cinelli that looks like Cypher's, I'd love to see photos of yours!



OK then, here's my contribution - a late 1950s or early 1960s Cinelli - almost definitely a Riviera (or Mod C), from the digging around I've been doing online. 









If I had to pick a fave component on the bike, it'd have to be the Lambert crankset:






But I'm also unreasonably fond of the quirky low normal Suntour Skitter and Spirt (sic - a typo of "spirit" in the factory perhaps?!) derailleurs: 









The dating is not a precise science, but the size of the badge would put it sometime from the late 50s onwards (and the previous owner reckons this sounds about right)


----------



## ChrisEyles (4 Apr 2014)

Cypher said:


> This is cypher's brother. it is my frame.



Here's some detail of the lugwork on my bike - some of it looks very similar to that on the photos recently posted by Cyrus...


----------



## ChrisEyles (4 Apr 2014)

If anyone's got a better idea than I do about dating/IDing this bike, I'd love to hear from you! I did take lots more pics but am restraining the urge to swamp the thread... 

Most importantly, it rides like a dream, and at the end of the day, a rose by any other name would still be just as much of a joy to ride


----------



## rhm (4 Apr 2014)

Very cool! I've heard of, but never before seen, the Suntour Skitter. Early slant parallelogram, eh? That's a fascinating device, incorporating new and old ideas side by side. But I thought "Spirt" was a misprint of "Squirt", no? Or perhaps "Spurt"? Or a play on the word " Sport"? Oh, what do I know. Whoever made that mistake, i'm sure his English was better than my Japanese!
I will peruse your photos and try to come up with something useful to say, to prove I'm not all snarky all the time.


----------



## ChrisEyles (5 Apr 2014)

The funny thing about the combination of the two derailleurs is that suntour made the skitter low normal so that the two down-tube levers would both move in the same directions to shift up/down... but then the spirt (sorry - spurt) is high normal, so my two down tube shifters are *both* reversed compared to normal... it's been a while since I've used DT shifters, and it took me ages to realise why something felt strange about this set-up! 

I'm still pretty green when it comes to bicycle genealogy and historical technology, but acquiring this bike has definitely given me the drive to get into the subject and find out more.

Plus, as this thread amply demonstrates, vintage steelies are by far the best lookers!


----------



## Cypher (5 Apr 2014)

Chris your Cinelli is very nice. Its a lovely shade of red & the crank set really sets it off.
I see what you mean with the lug work looking similar.

YES VINTAGE STEELIES are the best lookers, more character.


----------



## Bobtoo (4 May 2014)

My 1982ish Dawes Super Galaxy.



P1050701 by RichardB5, on Flickr

I've not had it long but I think it's a keeper. It needs a good clean and service and I might try to replace some of the newer bits with period items- I'm on the lookout for a back wheel with high flange hub and concave rim to match the front. I now have the top and bottom of the early 80s Dawes range, the bottom being this one.



ATB not required... by RichardB5, on Flickr


----------



## frank8265 (10 May 2014)

Just got this one home, a 1973 (?) Flandria
Nice project to keep me busy.


----------



## John the Canuck (10 May 2014)

posted elsewhere before - but why not..?
.
1985 Peugeot P10PG 'Loire'
pretty much as i bought it - just a relube, cables, bartape and a saddle
frame paint and chrome wheels original and vgc
added a 36/50T crankset last week
.


----------



## vintage bike fan (11 May 2014)

Spokesmann said:


> My 1975 Carlton Criterium out for a blast this morning...


Perfect backdrop for the bike Spokesmann.


----------



## vintage bike fan (11 May 2014)

stevevw said:


> A taster of what will be coming to a road and track next spring.


Cracking lug work stevevw. Just joined and slowly working my way through the Vintage thread. I could spend all day on here....... if I was allowed to! Look forward to seeing the end result


----------



## Spokesmann (11 May 2014)

vintage bike fan said:


> Perfect backdrop for the bike Spokesmann.


Devonport Park Bandstand!


----------



## Spokesmann (11 May 2014)

Flyer?


----------



## YahudaMoon (11 May 2014)

How old does a bike have to be tagged as vintage?


----------



## jongooligan (11 May 2014)

YahudaMoon said:


> How old does a bike have to be tagged as vintage?



I think it's pre 1987. That's the date I've seen quoted for vintage bike races on the continent but I think they'll accept anything with DT levers and pedals that have clips and straps.


----------



## vintage bike fan (11 May 2014)

Spokesmann said:


> Devonport Park Bandstand!


Was getting all nostalgic seeing your stable of fine Carltons. It took me back to my teens when I had a lilac framed Continental


----------



## Spokesmann (12 May 2014)

vintage bike fan said:


> Was getting all nostalgic seeing your stable of fine Carltons. It took me back to my teens when I had a lilac framed Continental


I have a Lilac (mauve)framed Corsa. Gorgeous understated shade.


----------



## stevevw (14 May 2014)

jongooligan said:


> I think it's pre 1987. That's the date I've seen quoted for vintage bike races on the continent but I think they'll accept anything with DT levers and pedals that have clips and straps.


I just looked up "Vintage" and got this "denoting something from the past of high quality, especially something representing the best of its kind."
So according to this definition could be milliseconds ago and still be vintage if of course it is high quality.
This is my latest vintage bike born last year.


----------



## frank8265 (14 May 2014)

That's just awesome!
Must be royalty amongst bicycles. ;-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 May 2014)

stevevw said:


> I just looked up "Vintage" and got this "denoting something from the past of high quality, especially something representing the best of its kind."
> So according to this definition could be milliseconds ago and still be vintage if of course it is high quality.
> This is my latest vintage bike born last year.


Holy cow ... what's that?
Stunning, simply stunning.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 May 2014)

Here's the 1982 Holdsworth purchased from the lovely @biggs682 which now has had genuine 1980s Randonneur bars fitted and is still a work-in-progress jobby .... yes, I know the brake cables need cutting and crimping ....
Photo taken last Saturday morning whilst riding back up to London after a particularly moist FNRttC ..... I love this bike .....


----------



## biggs682 (14 May 2014)

@Fab Foodie what have you done with the bars & levers ???


----------



## Hacienda71 (14 May 2014)

Posted elswhere but not in this thread, my Carlton Super Course from June 1980. Nice ride but the gearing can be restrictive in some of the hillier routes around here.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 May 2014)

biggs682 said:


> @Fab Foodie what have you done with the bars & levers ???


They're in my spares box. I might need them yet for another project  (Bringing the 1950s Holdsworth fixed back from the dead).


----------



## ChrisEyles (14 May 2014)

stevevw said:


> I just looked up "Vintage" and got this "denoting something from the past of high quality, especially something representing the best of its kind."
> So according to this definition could be milliseconds ago and still be vintage if of course it is high quality.
> This is my latest vintage bike born last year.



Don't know if I'd call it "vintage" - but that is one beautiful bicycle!


----------



## jongooligan (14 May 2014)

My Bob Jackson built in 1985, which was his golden jubilee year as reflected in the bikes livery. Frame recently restored by Kevin Winter. He even tracked down the geezer who designed the original golden jubilee decals. Most of the parts are original Campagnolo but couldn't find my pedals or brake levers. Also, the original wheels are no more (Mavic GP4 on Campag Record) so they were replaced with some Nisi hoops on Shimano Exage (I know, but they will have to do for now). BTW those rims are off a bike I bought in France when I was on holiday. Cost me buttons so it's well worth having a look around the LBS if you're on holiday and looking for vintage parts. They don't rust as badly over there. Sorry for rubbish pic but I don't know how to do it any better.


----------



## HovR (15 May 2014)

Just realised I haven't put my Peugeot on here. It's a 1984 PGN-10, as best I know.

It's had quite a few upgrades, new Fulcrum wheels, Stronglight chainset, Charge Spoon saddle and seatpost, Shimano M530 clipless pedals.






Such a fun bike to ride, and descends like a dream!


----------



## John the Canuck (16 May 2014)

jongooligan said:


> My Bob Jackson built in 1985,......................



very nice..!

I'm asking as i wish to learn more about frames

why is the distance from the BB to the rear axle quite short
[compared to the Peugeot pictured below it]
and thus making the rear triangle quite ''steep''

thanks


----------



## raleighnut (16 May 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Posted elswhere but not in this thread, my Carlton Super Course from June 1980. Nice ride but the gearing can be restrictive in some of the hillier routes around here.


One of my Raleighs is an almost identical frame, same size and built in Worksop as well, just wish it had the Carlton head badge instead of the Raleigh one


----------



## jongooligan (16 May 2014)

John the Canuck said:


> very nice..!
> 
> I'm asking as i wish to learn more about frames
> 
> ...



I'm no expert but the Bob Jackson was built as a racing bike. As such the chainstays were kept short so there would be less flex in the frame so more of the power output by the rider went into propelling the bike forward. If you look at the front of the bike you can see that the head tube angle is also quite steep. This also contributes to reducing the overall wheelbase and so reduces flex. There is a penalty to pay for this. Such a bike is likely to be quite 'lively' when compared to the Peugeot which has more relaxed frame angles. That's the theory but I'm sure someone will be along with a more definitive answer.


----------



## stevevw (16 May 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> Holy cow ... what's that?
> Stunning, simply stunning.


It is a Paulus Quiros.
See here: http://www.paulusquiros.co.uk/#/super-randonneur/4575158489


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 May 2014)

stevevw said:


> It is a Paulus Quiros.
> See here: http://www.paulusquiros.co.uk/#/super-randonneur/4575158489


Wow .... Glad I've just paid my deposit with Rourke!


----------



## raleighnut (16 May 2014)

My "mystery make" 653 frame is even shorter to the point where the rear wheel does not come out with the tyre inflated(23mm tyre) it may have been built to take "tubs". Conversely though whilst the handling is quite lively it isn't "twitchy". A 653 frame set appears to be a 753 main triangle with a 531 rear end and 531 forks for comfort, although I am welcome to be corrected. The point is frame geometry is definitely a black art and some get it right and some frames would "sooner spit you off than look at you"  I seem to have a good un but wish I knew whom made it


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 May 2014)

raleighnut said:


> My "mystery make" 653 frame is even shorter to the point where the rear wheel does not come out with the tyre inflated(23mm tyre) it may have been built to take "tubs". Conversely though whilst the handling is quite lively it isn't "twitchy". A 653 frame set appears to be a 753 main triangle with a 531 rear end and 531 forks for comfort, although I am welcome to be corrected. The point is frame geometry is definitely a black art and some get it right and some frames would "sooner spit you off than look at you"  I seem to have a good un but wish I knew whom made it



According to Wikki ....

*653* - Was a mixed tubeset which superseded 531 Professional and combined tubings of different steels; made up of 753 rear stays with 531 light weight main tubes and 531 forks


----------



## David.T (31 May 2014)

Woow !! what a feast of fab.bicycles I feel like a kid let loose in a chocolate factory , don't know where to look first !!!!
And as a newby i'm a little shy to add my Bicycle to your thread . Oh well hear goes. My 1953 Mercian ( frame number 10153) Mercian KoM was renavated by Mercian about 1987/ 88 and has given me really great service in the UK, for many years, and here in Spain for the last 10+ years. It's a really comfortable ride
The paint job is great and the white lining has stayed clean and bright all this time .
Lately iv'e found Carlton bikes really interesting and would like to get involved in renovating a couple of old wrecked frames that I purchased on ebay but I need to aquire a lot more knowledge about them before one might be a Strada corsa









one might be a strada corsa. the other is still a mistery SORRY to much woffle !!!!!


----------



## David.T (31 May 2014)

Hi Mike J. really impressed with your Carlton bicycles.

David


----------



## David.T (31 May 2014)

Spokesmann said:


> Do these count too?


----------



## Spokesmann (1 Jun 2014)

Out today on the Constellation...


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2014)

i went out on my Ian May this morning we had a great ride in the sun


----------



## frogeyes (4 Jun 2014)

Currently own the Raleigh Equipe

The merckx replica I built from a raleigh record sprint 501 and wish I hadn't sold it

The puch is a single speed I made up but never really use...

The peugeot is currently being repurposed as a cx tyred commuter


----------



## John the Canuck (5 Jun 2014)

LutherB said:


> This is my 1988 Peugeot Premiere Sport, picked it up for £20 last year at a jumble sale! Really nice bike but weighs a ton.



i like this Peugeot
hope you don't mind....'washed' it through PS Elements


----------



## rrarider (16 Jul 2014)

This is my 1984 Raleigh Record Ace which I've had since new. It's mainly original except for the Mavic MA40s




.


----------



## gary r (4 Aug 2014)

My mid 80's Olmo competition, id like to replace the brake levers with Camapgnolo non aero levers when i find some for a fair price!


----------



## AndyRM (4 Aug 2014)

gary r said:


> My mid 80's Olmo competition, id like to replace the brake levers with Camapgnolo non aero levers when i find some for a fair price!



That's lovely, and I wish you every success...


----------



## John the Canuck (5 Aug 2014)

just an update to the 1985 Peugeot Loire P10PG
nothing drastic but running nicely now

after a few [helpful] comments - removed the computer...
found a 1950s Brooks B15 Narrow, and a set of wider Guidons Philippe engraved bars on eBay France,
fitted a 36/50T crank, to suit the Maillard 5speed freewheel, and Simplex DT shifters
added brown bar-tape [ not as dark as i hoped...still looking.! ]
.


.



.
thanks for looking..........john


----------



## arch684 (5 Aug 2014)

looks good but would look better with a brown saddle to match the bar tape


----------



## John the Canuck (5 Aug 2014)

arch684 said:


> looks good but would look better with a brown saddle to match the bar tape


.

...as received



.
after Proofide treatment......hence looking for darker tape.............



.
.


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 Aug 2014)

I haven't posted this in here yet, it's still not finished yet TBH but hopefully will be this weekend.

BEFORE:



AFTER:



PS: the seatpost is not set yet, it's just sat in place on this pic


----------



## John the Canuck (5 Aug 2014)

^^^^ 
very nice....like the bars too


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 Aug 2014)

John the Canuck said:


> ^^^^
> very nice....like the bars too


Cheers John 

Bars are compliments of @biggs682. Not sure about them yet having never used that style before, but I like the look of them and I really hope I like them in use when I finally get to ride it in anger


----------



## andy88 (14 Aug 2014)

Hi all, loving all the vintage bikes here. A few years back found a 1962 raleigh gran sport neglected in my dads old garage, so renovated her and joined this forum to share.


----------



## HovR (15 Aug 2014)

andy88 said:


> Hi all, loving all the vintage bikes here. A few years back found a 1962 raleigh gran sport neglected in my dads old garage, so renovated her and joined this forum to share.



Looking very good, thanks for sharing! Did you get it repainted? If so, where?


----------



## velovoice (15 Aug 2014)

@andy88 that is stunning!


----------



## andy88 (16 Aug 2014)

thanks @velovoice and @HovR, yea had it repainted as the original was too far rusted, so had it powder coated by a company called 'CY Finishes' in newbury berkshire


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (17 Aug 2014)

andy88 said:


> thanks @velovoice and @HovR, yea had it repainted as the original was too far rusted, so had it powder coated by a company called 'CY Finishes' in newbury berkshire



Gorgeous!

Had one of these in the 1970's (along with my Raleigh Chopper!).

So much faster than any of my current road bikes. Well it was when I was 17 or 18!


----------



## John the Canuck (17 Aug 2014)

andy88 said:


> thanks .................., so had it powder coated by a company called 'CY Finishes' in newbury berkshire




i'm chasing down a Rapide at the moment based on photographs

[COLOR=#0000ff]could you tell me what size your frame is..?[/COLOR]


----------



## andy88 (18 Aug 2014)

As were most things when were 17 @Joshua Plumtree  

the frame size of this bike is 22" @John the Canuck


----------



## Maxants33 (19 Aug 2014)

My 70s Vindec atlantic. Currently the only restored bike in my collection, but more will follow soon...


----------



## Maxants33 (25 Aug 2014)

Just finished this Ladies Motobecan reforestation. Got it as a rusty junk bike for £25, been working on it for the past few weeks....


----------



## raleighnut (25 Aug 2014)

Very nice, but why fit the gear changer like that, I'd have put it on the stem.


----------



## Maxants33 (25 Aug 2014)

Yea, its a bit odd, but the steering is very sensitive on this bike, so its much easier to have the shifter on the bars so as to not have to take one hand off the bars when shifting. Thought about getting a neater shifter, but the current one looks ok....


----------



## ZRT04 (27 Aug 2014)

Loving this thread. New here, but have spent the last year gradually doing up my 1985 Claud Butler. Will post photos after my new wheelset arrives.


----------



## Tony Raynor (27 Aug 2014)

Welcome @ZRT04 always happy to see pictures of bicycles.


----------



## Le Velo Medecin (29 Aug 2014)

Totally refurbished.


----------



## DaveyA (7 Oct 2014)

Here are a few pics of my Gazelle. I bought the frame new in the mid eighties and most of the stuff on it is still the original equipment. I brought it out of the loft earlier this year and revived it a little. I did intend to use it for some rides but to be honest I just didn't enjoy it, mainly the downtube shifters. Just so used to having hands on the bars all the time now. Still a nice looking bike though and it has an interesting story attached to it that I still think about sometimes when I see the bike after a while. I'll add the story to this post later as I am short of time right now.


----------



## John the Canuck (7 Oct 2014)

very nice - love the detailing - espec the DT shifters

if i had my druthers - white or blue perforated bar tape would clinch it.!!


----------



## velovoice (7 Oct 2014)

The paintwork and decals are in stunning condition!


----------



## DaveyA (7 Oct 2014)

John the Canuck said:


> very nice - love the detailing - espec the DT shifters
> 
> if i had my druthers - white or blue perforated bar tape would clinch it.!!


Thanks for the comments. The bar tape was next on my list but I didn't bother as I realised I probably wasn't going to ride it


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Oct 2014)

My Carlton Gran Tour - think it's late 70'sor thereabouts.





531DB, 27" wheels, Simplex Retrofriction levers, SunTour front mech and a Huret Duoper Eco at the back. 14-32 block and a 50/30 (!!) chainset. I've left everything original, apart from NOS hoods, new bar tape, Koolstop pink brake pads and a set of SPDs. Oh, and a saddle that wasn't utterly horrid...


----------



## uphillstruggler (8 Oct 2014)

DaveyA said:


> Thanks for the comments. The bar tape was next on my list but I didn't bother as I realised I probably wasn't going to ride it



Would it not be worth updating the shifters to sti if that's the only issue. I don't think I could leave that in the shed unused


----------



## DaveyA (9 Oct 2014)

I did ask around about doing that. But it sounded as if it might turn out to be an expensive thing to do. I was led to understand that I would need some shifters, cables and rear mech. Also, the rear wheel has a 7 speed screw on block and I am not sure how to sort it all out with a more modern hub/cassette arrangement. If I had an idea of the cost I might consider it as I have found myself looking out for a new summer bike for next year and would likely spend around £1000. I suppose the cost of converting this one would still be cheaper, and I would like to ride it again if possible.
Forgot to add the little story about it.
When the bike was only a few weeks old I was on a club run and we stopped for our dinner at the regular cafe stop in Bellingham, Northumberland. It was a very popular place and sometimes there could easily be 25 to 30 bikes left outside. I came out to find no sign of the bike, thinking someone was having a joke and hidden it around the corner knowing it was new I didn't worry straight away. It soon became obvious that it wasn't a joke unfortunately and the bike was gone. Now I started worrying. There was nothing else to do but report the theft at the local police station and phone home for someone to come and collect me. No one could believe a bike had been taken, it had never ever happened before and to my knowledge I don't think it has since. I was sickened at the loss and resigned myself to the fact I would probably never see the bike again. The following day I answered the phone to the police from the station in Bellingham, they had the bike! On the day the bike was taken an officer was on his way up to Bellingham to begin his shift when he noticed a tramp on the other side of the road with what he thought at the time was a very tasty bike for a tramp to be riding. When he got to the station obviously he found out what had happened and said he had just seen the bike being ridden by a scruffy old tramp. I am not sure how far away the tramp had managed to get but the police soon tracked him down and recovered the bike. I travelled up to collect the bike wondering what condition it would be in, luckily there was nothing serious, the toe clips were all scraped so I think he must have pushed it some of the time. The saddle and bar tape were something else. The white saddle, same one as in the photos, was absolutely filthy with ingrained muck (to put it politely) and the bar tape was more black than white. The police asked if I wanted to press charges, I said no, I am just happy to have the bike back. But I think the police went ahead because the case was in the Hexham Courant newspaper and it turns out the tramp was quite a youngish bloke. I can still remember his name, it was quite a distinguished name to be honest and you wonder how someone finds themselves in such sad circumstances. A couple of weeks later we were once again at the cafe and the lady who ran it said she had something for me and from under the counter produced the water bottle that had been on the bike when it went missing. They came across it when they found the spot where the tramp had been sleeping rough under the bridge. I said thanks but I probably wouldn't be wanting to drink out of it again. People still mention it sometimes and ask if I still have the tramps bike, as it has come to be referred to.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Oct 2014)

DaveyA said:


> I did ask around about doing that. But it sounded as if it might turn out to be an expensive thing to do. I was led to understand that I would need some shifters, cables and rear mech. Also, the rear wheel has a 7 speed screw on block and I am not sure how to sort it all out with a more modern hub/cassette arrangement. If I had an idea of the cost I might consider it as I have found myself looking out for a new summer bike for next year and would likely spend around £1000. I suppose the cost of converting this one would still be cheaper, and I would like to ride it again if possible.


You could easily stick some bar end shifters on it, shimano ones work either indexed or friction so would be OK (friction) with a screw on 7 or if you change the rear wheel and mech you could index them with matching cassette and rear mech.


----------



## DaveyA (9 Oct 2014)

I have never used bar end shifters , I imagine they would be ok but I just don't fancy them. I have asked this question here a while ago regarding hub and cassette suitability. I will re-read the advice and seriously think about doing it. Many thanks.


----------



## velovoice (9 Oct 2014)

Having just done a "modernising" rebuilt of my vintage frame, I can confirm that -- with a little ingenuity and lateral thinking -- just about anything is possible. We found that the one item that is potentially the One Big Insurmountable Deal Breaker is.... if you touch anything about the rear wheel/axle/mech etc that MIGHT mean you need a new rear mech hanger.... there is a very strong possibility that you will not be able to find any mech hanger on the market (short of scouring flea markets for vintage parts!) that will fit your rear drop-outs. Just saying.


----------



## Katherine (18 Jan 2015)

This is my Puch Elegance hanging up in the garage that I had for my birthday in 1977. It's in good company between 2 Raleighs. 
I last rode it about 3 years ago when my newer C1985 bike was being serviced.


----------



## velovoice (18 Jan 2015)

@Katherine You mentioned on another thread that you're not sure what to do with it - just ride it!  
I had a 1975 Puch Touring which was very similar to the Elegance model -- and it was the same colour as yours with very similar decals: https://www.flickr.com/photos/10938860@N03/sets/72157626517559110/.
The wheels were 26 inch and overall the bike was too small for me but it was a great ride round town and on local trails. I put it out on long term loan twice - the first time to a post graduate student from the USA, for the duration of her stay in London) and the second time to a friend who was thinking about taking up cycling but quite nervous about it and not wanting to spend much money in case she didn't enjoy it... and also at 4'11" she had difficulty finding anything other than a child's bike that she could ride. She eventually found a second hand bike of her own, and I sold "Izzy" to a woman in a similar situation via someone here on CycleChat. It's a great bike!


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2015)

Here's my 1978 Elswick Hopper Chinook. It's a 1978 model in JPS colours to commemorate JPS Lotus winning the F1 world chapionship that year.


----------



## Katherine (18 Jan 2015)

velovoice said:


> @Katherine You mentioned on another thread that you're not sure what to do with it - just ride it!
> I had a 1975 Puch Touring which was very similar to the Elegance model -- and it was the same colour as yours with very similar decals: https://www.flickr.com/photos/10938860@N03/sets/72157626517559110/.
> The wheels were 26 inch and overall the bike was too small for me but it was a great ride round town and on local trails. I put it out on long term loan twice - the first time to a post graduate student from the USA, for the duration of her stay in London) and the second time to a friend who was thinking about taking up cycling but quite nervous about it and not wanting to spend much money in case she didn't enjoy it... and also at 4'11" she had difficulty finding anything other than a child's bike that she could ride. She eventually found a second hand bike of her own, and I sold "Izzy" to a woman in a similar situation via someone here on CycleChat. It's a great bike!


Wow, they're very similar!
I'm only just starting to learn how to look after my other bike myself as one of my new year resolutions. Maybe I'll get it out in the summer. It's so heavy which is what puts me off the most.
I'd no idea that so many people have been collecting these old bikes but how often do they actually ride them?


----------



## Katherine (18 Jan 2015)

Drago said:


> Here's my 1978 Elswick Hopper Chinook. It's a 1978 model in JPS colours to commemorate JPS Lotus winning the F1 world chapionship that year.


And how often do you ride it?


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2015)

I must admit, never. It doesn't fit me very well! It's not worth much, but it's a pretty wee thing so I'm happy just to admire it.


----------



## velovoice (18 Jan 2015)

Katherine said:


> Wow, they're very similar!
> I'm only just starting to learn how to look after my other bike myself as one of my new year resolutions. Maybe I'll get it out in the summer. It's so heavy which is what puts me off the most.
> I'd no idea that so many people have been collecting these old bikes but how often do they actually ride them?


I'm not sure "collecting" is what all of us are doing...? 

I certainly ride my Puch Princess whenever it's practical. I'd ride it all the time but don't want to put a rack back on it, which rules out commuting, and the fit isn't good enough for rides longer than, say, 40 miles. But it's certainly the lightest bike I have - even lighter than my custom titanium. (Yes, I know!) 

City bikes like the Elegance and Touring, however, ARE heavy. They were never made for speed. The friends I lent my Puch Touring to both lived in ground floor flats with no steps to haul a bike up/down.


----------



## GarryG (18 Jan 2015)

Do you find that there is not a lot of information out there on these Puch bikes, I don't seem to be able to find anything about the Puch Buckingham I have online at all?


----------



## Katherine (18 Jan 2015)

Katherine said:


> Wow, they're very similar!
> I'm only just starting to learn how to look after my other bike myself as one of my new year resolutions. Maybe I'll get it out in the summer. It's so heavy which is what puts me off the most.





GarryG said:


> Do you find that there is not a lot of information out there on these Puch bikes, I don't seem to be able to find anything about the Puch Buckingham I have online at all?


I did try Google once quite unsuccessfully.


----------



## GarryG (18 Jan 2015)

Me too, found some brochures online, but they don't list the Buckingham.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jan 2015)

Puch really seems to lack much online presence. There isn't an enthusiast site I can find. I looked all over for information on one I had, many long years ago. Many Puchs were sold by Sears Roebuck and Co. over here as J.C. Higgins, Ted Williams, and Free Spirit. Much nicer than their domestic offerings, but until Trek and Cannondale and some of the 1980's Schwinns came along, most American bikes were Sh*te. Excluding the Schwinn Paramounts, which were superb.


----------



## howdenbiker (18 Jan 2015)

I'll get some decent pictures of my Rossin next weekend, I've put 3 on for a starter. I think it is from around the early eighties although was 'modernised' in the nineties with Campagnola Chorus gearset, although oddly with a Shimano RX100 front derailleur. It has all of the Rossin marks but unusually the cabling for the gears and rear brakes runs on top of the bottom bracket. It was not a top model as the frame is Columbus Zeus which I think is a mid range steel. Any help would be gratefully received.












I also have a Raleigh 625ti Dyna-Tech somewhat younger at 1993.


----------



## velovoice (19 Jan 2015)

Puch had an unusually complicated corporate history and connections with the Naxis so information is both scarce and hard to identify as relevant when you do find it. I've got a few websites bookmarked on my home PC - will post links later. I haven't heard of the Buckingham before and have never found anything about the Emerald or Touring models which I've owned.


----------



## GarryG (19 Jan 2015)

Would be interesting to take a look at those links.


----------



## velovoice (19 Jan 2015)

This one will keep you occupied for a few days (if not months!): http://www.company7.com/bosendorfer/ADbicycle.html


----------



## midlife (19 Jan 2015)

When we sold Puchs in the 70''s they went under the banner of Steyr-Daimler-Puch and they seemed to sell a whole range from cheap and cheerful to really quite nice. We stocked the cheap ones to compete with the catalogue bikes of the time. 

Shaun


----------



## velovoice (19 Jan 2015)

Whole different brands were used in different countries for different ranges, giving the impression of several distinct companies. For example, bikes were branded Austro-Daimler for the US market to sound posher and European!

Whereas the Puch Emerald (era possibly 1970s) that I owned until last summer had a "Steyr-Daimler-Puch (GB) Ltd" sticker on the seat tube. @midlife, if you're in the UK, that all kinda fits.

It's still very complicated.


----------



## midlife (19 Jan 2015)

Hi. Yep, I am in the UK . The Austro Daimler we could get was 531 if memory serves and came in black, rather like the Raleigh Record Sprint came in black. Seemed to recall it was better than the Sprint but the memory is somewhat hazy, well it was 40 years ago lol

Shaun


----------



## GarryG (19 Jan 2015)

The Puch Buckingham I have is in Black 2500 frame with gold lettering and edging, a bit like the record sprint colours, upright bars and 7 speed sachs huret. 

Still none the wiser on age, guessing 70's.


----------



## GarryG (19 Jan 2015)

@midlife - just wondering if you recall whether any of the Puch range came with the corsair san marco hide saddles as standard?

Just asking on the off chance as mine has one fitted.


----------



## midlife (19 Jan 2015)

7 speed is probably into the 80's as factory bikes lag behind what happens. Manufactures generally tried to save money on saddles, the Brooks B18 plastic saddle was a godsend as it was a cheap as chips saddle with a well known name.
My guess would be that the saddle is not OEM and was swapped later.

Shaun


----------



## GarryG (19 Jan 2015)

Ok, thanks. Shame it has split and warn in the back corner, might fit a Dawes tourer if it's not original.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jan 2015)

We did see some Puch bicycles over here as well, It seems especially in the Chicago area. I see a Marco Polo on their Craigslist every now and again, as well as an Ultima. But, on any given day, there will be scores of biicycles on Chicago's Craigslist.
Here's a Pacifica, from yesterday.
http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/bik/4845011682.html


----------



## paul-kent (31 Aug 2015)

My recently refurbished Raleigh
Painted frame and wheels, the rest is lacquered bare metal
Seat is unknown, schwalbe tyres
Before and after pics


----------



## ChrisEyles (31 Aug 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## paul-kent (31 Aug 2015)

This is a 1919 Hudson
Originally had wood rims but I rode it on steel rims to preserve the originals


----------



## paul-kent (31 Aug 2015)

This one was build from scratch, I laced the wheels, modified the frame and had a blast building it
Started off life as a cheap eBay Ali frame 






Ended up like this


----------



## paul-kent (31 Aug 2015)




----------



## paul-kent (31 Aug 2015)

Oh and I used to have a few Raleigh Bombers


----------



## Gatters (31 Aug 2015)

My Herety, have really enjoyed getting back into cycling this year, ride whenever possible (weather permitting) and have been commuting on this all summer + a ride on Sundays









and got another for the winter commute


----------



## User32269 (11 Sep 2015)

Quinns frame, can't bring myself to get rid and go modern....will just keep replacing bits that break or fall off. I love this bike!


----------



## Bobtoo (19 Sep 2015)

I bought this unloved Carlton Corsair for £40 back in November.






It had the worst respray I've ever seen, I'm pretty sure it was done while the bike was being ridden. I'd planned to give it a good clean/service and use it, but the mudguards were both broken and not original and the rack was held on with wire- and my son pointed out that I would just end up with a bike that served the same purpose as my Galaxy but wasn't as good, and I already have another bike like that. The next plan was to build it up with no mudguards or rack, but then a wheelset with a flip-flop rear turned up at a very reasonable price- and they came with a pair of good tan-wall 27 x 1 1/8 tyres that I've been after for the Galaxy. I hate to see a good bike butchered to make a fixie, but this was never going to be a good bike again.






It's not 100% finished. The front forks turned out to be bent, but there's a spare set in stock. If I gel with it I'll strip it and have the frame painted properly. I'm quite happy at the way it turned out though. I fitted both brakes and kept the suicide levers in an attempt to avoid being fashionable in any way but my son tells me that suicide levers are starting to catch on with the cool kids.

Edit- I forgot to mention there seems to be a reasonable paint job, also in blue, under the blow-over, judging from what I found under clamps when I removed them. It also has Mercian lettering (calling it decals would be going too far) on the down tube under the blow-over. It's definitely a Carlton though, it has a Raleigh W frame number, Raleigh branded components and a Carlton sticker still exposed on the seat tube. What would possess somebody to do a thing like that? Needless to say I'm going to sand the paint off the Mercian lettering and wear it with pride


----------



## Bici Colori (8 Feb 2022)

The Falcon Professional I restored in the spring of 2021 and I am dying to ride her again!! I'm really itching for warmer weather to arrive!!

Jaguar Metallic Blue with Pearl White for the rear stays.
5 coats of clear coat.
The frame had a couple of minor dents and I filled them in with Bondo
Original Campy seat post (which was sold with this model back in the 70's).
10 speed setup and had to widen the rear stays to accommodate the rear hub/cassette.
Campy Centaur crank
Shimano 105 brakes
Shimano DuraAce rear cassette
Shimano Ultegra Rear Derailleur
Microshift Indexed downtube shifters and front derailleur
Specialized Bridge Seat
Replica stickers from Lloyds in England
liv bar tape
Shimano MTB style XT pedal clips
I used Alex R390 rims as I ride this in the city so wanted something tuff along with affordable..... really nice compromise.
I rode it last year and got all kinds of inquires and compliments!
I even got people asking me to restore their bikes!


----------



## buzz22 (9 Feb 2022)

Gatters said:


> My Herety, have really enjoyed getting back into cycling this year, ride whenever possible (weather permitting) and have been commuting on this all summer + a ride on Sundays
> 
> View attachment 300516
> 
> ...


Love that colour scheme, nice fade


----------



## bagpuss (9 Feb 2022)

My Bates B.A.R . Yes I am sorting out the rear mech ,hence the slack chain .



Bates Canti Flex by rebalrid, on Flickr


----------



## Saracenlad (11 Feb 2022)

my Raleigh Royal. Sooooo comfortable.


----------



## All uphill (11 Feb 2022)

Saracenlad said:


> View attachment 630530
> my Raleigh Royal. Sooooo comfortable.


That is such a beautiful bike; please treat it to a silver crankset!


----------



## raymondo60 (11 Feb 2022)

Glad this thread's been resurrected- many beautiful machines. My humble offering just scrapes into the date limit. Its a 1990 (honest) Arthur Caygill, handmade from Colombus tubing at Mr Caygill's shed up in Nth Yorkshire. I bought it 9 years ago (this May) from a smashing chap who owned it fom new but hardly used it. It has Campag Athena all round, including hubs, and Mavic Reflex rims. I've changed the handlebars and saddle only, apart from the odd cable. I use it as one would a classic car - sunny weekends and holidays, and its done two Dunwich Dynamos, both wet! It rides like an absolute dream. Steel is real.


----------



## bagpuss (12 Feb 2022)

This is one I owned a few years back and the bike I wish I had not moved on!


Raleigh RRA 1950.Restored by rebalrid, on Flickr


----------



## bagpuss (12 Feb 2022)

Hung this up on the wall in our office room today , whilst the missus is out...... watch this space to see if I get way with it


----------



## Gillstay (12 Feb 2022)

One that I have now improved. Oddly even good mudguards made it look better as made the bike come together visually.


----------



## Saracenlad (13 Feb 2022)

All uphill said:


> That is such a beautiful bike; please treat it to a silver crankset!


I will, Promise.


----------



## GuyBoden (14 Feb 2022)

Saracenlad said:


> I will, Promise.


But, the black triple is more practical.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (17 Feb 2022)

Great thread with beautiful bikes. 











An early 80s 531 out in the world.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (18 Feb 2022)

My old Olmo "San Remo" a bit of a character but a great ride


----------



## Tim Bennet. (18 Feb 2022)

This is actually a 1985 (84?) custom built Frontiera touring bike from Border Cycles in Carlisle in 531ST tubing with engraved lugs, etc. 

It originally had full Record groupset with TA chainset, but for 30 years it was my only bike and after various crashes, winter weather and simply wanting 'upgrades' it's been heavily messed with. A bit like Trigger's Broom. Most recently it had the steerer replaced and a respray at Hewitts. Original is the frontwheel, rear rim, Dia Compe cantilever brakes, Blackburn racks, panniers, seatpost, saddle . . . 

Still impressed with the verstility of the classic touring bike - it's taken me camping all over Europe and the States, audax and PBP, offroad on the Hell of the North Cotswolds, road training camps in Spain and a lovely day out doing Paris Roubaix.


----------



## T4tomo (18 Feb 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> My old Olmo "San Remo" a bit of a character but a great ride
> View attachment 631581


I do like that.
Is it Belgian?

At one point I had the matching bar-tape to that paint job on my Bianchi. It was a bit much though.


----------



## buzz22 (18 Feb 2022)

My 1987 Clamont, built up from a frame I bought. Early 90's 105 components, later Mavic wheels.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (18 Feb 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I do like that.
> Is it Belgian?
> 
> At one point I had the matching bar-tape to that paint job on my Bianchi. It was a bit much though.


'Fraid not, l bought it from a guy in Portugal. I know its a bit of a "fairground" ride style but l like it in spite or maybe, because of that


----------



## bagpuss (20 Feb 2022)

Carlton International 1952 circa .Shown with Cyclo gears .





Carlton International . Circa 1953 by rebalrid, on Flickr

Same machine with vintage up grade Campagnolo Grand sport gears.



Carlton International by rebalrid, on Flickr


----------



## plantfit (22 Feb 2022)

Falcon Olympic Classic


----------



## midlife (22 Feb 2022)

Still has the red dust caps on the Maxy chainset


----------



## Spokesmann (23 Feb 2022)

Just a few in Winter storage.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Feb 2022)

Here are several of mine. Dawes Red Feather found in some brambles. 80's Holdsworth Avanti 501, 80's Carlton Clubman.


----------



## raymondo60 (24 Feb 2022)

'Found in some brambles.' Brilliant!


----------



## T4tomo (25 Feb 2022)

raymondo60 said:


> 'Found in some brambles.' Brilliant!


its amazing what you find, I have a gary fisher aquila - 90's hardtail found in some woods when walking the dog. Needed a new cassette and middle chainring and one of its pedals was broken.


----------



## Simple Simon (10 Mar 2022)

My Eddy Merckx 7 Eleven, currently being re built with 7 speed Dura-Ace, as ridden by the team.
Was purchased as a cheap, poorly done, eBay fixie and the paint was beyond repair.
I’ll post up more about the build soon. Looking forward to this one and some sunshine.


----------

